# who lives in/around manchester?



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*IT'S TODAY!*

***

Hey Guys

if you still want to come can you please let me know on here and i'll add you to the list and then you shall get invited to the social group by verbatim... or whoever got that going!

*PLAN:

meet in Manchester on Saturday 19th Feb
Lunch in weatherspoons - 'Manchester & County' (49 Picadilly)
time - 1pm

where do people want to meet? i'll be coming in to piccadilly station*

Final List of people who are coming:

*Smudge (+2)
CharleyRogan
jetsmum
CAstbury
niki87
verbatim
reido
Argent (+3)
metame
XxZoexX
sarahdisco*


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

not me


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Same...

I wish I did...I think.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Nope, Warwickshire  I wish I did too, lol.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd be interested in a meet up


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't, but if I did, I would have been up for it


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I do......


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I don't, but if I did, I would have been up for it


and you're too far to train as well


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I'd be interested in a meet up





XxZoexX said:


> I do......





RockRomantic said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


see, so there can be a party for me to crash 

*dances*


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

no, thank the gods.. i live near a higher-tropic level of badly accented chavs... if there is such a thing.

only kidding.. mostly.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> and you're too far to train as well


I know, well I guess it doesn't take too long on train.
If I had the money, I'd probably come anyway


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im a hours train ride away or 30 mins by car (if i can scounge a life lol )


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> im a hours train ride away or 30 mins by car (if i can scounge a life lol )


are you that far away?!
im only 40 mins by train!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I know, well I guess it doesn't take too long on train.
> If I had the money, I'd probably come anyway


you should try and see


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

12 mins exactly for me into piccadilly :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

owieprone said:


> no, thank the gods.. i live near a higher-tropic level of badly accented chavs... if there is such a thing.
> 
> only kidding.. mostly.


thought you had neds?
i still wish i was up there


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> you should try and see


Yes, I should, I do have a birthday coming up, which could equal money


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

An hour flight might be a bit too much for a meet up


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> are you that far away?!
> im only 40 mins by train!


yep on chester to manchester line takes me 58 mins , i can also get to altringham*spell and change over to the metrolink which i think is slightly quicker , i know its cheaper to split it


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

metame said:


> thought you had neds?
> i still wish i was up there


i'm in OXFORD duck. we have posh chavs here.. apparently, i've not met any.

we do have neds and schemies up in scootland, i miss those types... you get a better class of mink up there, i swear.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im in Warry... 20 mins from manc..:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in manchester.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Im in Warry... 20 mins from manc..:lol:


on bus im 45 mins away from you :thumbup: , may go there on fri or sat:lol:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

im in sunny blackpool, not too far.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I live in Salford, Greater Manchester.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

*sticks bottom lip out*

Why can't you all come to London Town I could do that


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm about an hours train away from Manchester... halfway between Manchester and Liverpool. 

Id b interested


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm about 45 minutes on the bus from manchester, id love to if im invited


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

more of us than i thought!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> An hour flight might be a bit too much for a meet up


ah not for a full pf meetup though - it SHALL be planned :lol:


EmzieAngel said:


> Yes, I should, I do have a birthday coming up, which could equal money


aye and im sure we could find you somewhere to stay if needed! (id offer but would seem a bit dodgy a random stranger offering you a bed for the night - but the offers still there :lol


owieprone said:


> i'm in OXFORD duck. we have posh chavs here.. apparently, i've not met any.
> 
> we do have neds and schemies up in scootland, i miss those types... you get a better class of mink up there, i swear.


sorry i thought you were still up in scotland 


momentofmadness said:


> Im in Warry... 20 mins from manc..:lol:





reido said:


> im in sunny blackpool, not too far.


yes but would you both be interested in coming!


sarahdisco said:


> I'm about an hours train away from Manchester... halfway between Manchester and Liverpool.
> 
> Id b interested


cool 


Verbatim said:


> I'm about 45 minutes on the bus from manchester, id love to if im invited


of course you;re invited


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> of course you;re invited


Hooray! Didnt know you were from Manchester way 

Is this gonna be a pet involved meetup or just a people meet up?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Hooray! Didnt know you were from Manchester way
> 
> Is this gonna be a pet involved meetup or just a people meet up?


im not... really...

bit further south but noone else would have started the thread plus im bored and need something to do :lol:

think general meetup?
one person has specified a preference for that if thats ok?
plus i dont have my hamsters lead-trained and the cats refused to leave the house


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

metame said:


> im not... really...
> 
> bit further south but noone else would have started the thread plus im bored and need something to do :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol i could just imagine trying to put leads on my two cats! :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Lol i could just imagine trying to put leads on my two cats! :lol:


willow would disappear before i could even get near her (shes become really skittish lately  )

Mo would let me get the collar/harness and lead on but would probably point blank refuse to move

what would yours do?

and back to the topic at hand... when would be the best day to meet up?

weekends work for me, but know they dont for everyone. I should have a full time table by the end of next week so shall know if i have any spare days off in the week then as well.

and does someone who actually KNOWS manchester want to suggest a place to go/something to do?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Spartacus would claw the living daylights out of me then hide on top of the wardrobe. 

Hercules would let me, but then would spend the next 10 hours walking backwards bumping into things!

Weekends are good for me.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

im all the way down in lonely kent


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> im all the way down in lonely kent


i wish i was in kent, then i could meet someone i wanted to meet down there 

you can always come and bring a tent


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bandy said:


> Same...
> 
> I wish I did...I think.


I feel the same as Bandy Metame, I wish I lived there to meet you :thumbup: your lovely, damn shame no one lived in Perth though :frown:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I feel the same as Bandy Metame, I wish I lived there to meet you :thumbup: your lovely, damn shame no one lived in Perth though :frown:


:nonod:

haha, some pf members will have to come and visit you in oz


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> :nonod:
> 
> haha, some pf members will have to come and visit you in oz


well certain ones can  not all :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I am on the outskirts of Blackburn. Not to far from Manchester.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I live not that far away from Manchester! I'd meet up with you all!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well certain ones can  not all :lol:


i'd bring my tent


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, trying to make sense of this thread...

the following people have expressed interest in a meetup:

*Purple Crow*yes
*XxZoexX*
*RockRomantic*
*smudge2009*
*momentofmadness*yes/sundays
*danielled* (im not sure if that was an express to come or a statment that you live near manchester, just included you :lol
*reido* (again - the same...)
*davidc
sarahdisco - *yes*
verbatim
shetlandlover
CharleyRogan*

ok. so... who can do weekends?
(i'll put a yes by people who can, in red)


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I can do weekends (actually, any day at the moment).


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> ok, trying to make sense of this thread...
> 
> the following people have expressed interest in a meetup:
> 
> ...


I can do sundays  Sat Im way too groggy with working all night before.. :lol: well I cal it work.. haha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I can do sundays  Sat Im way too groggy with working all night before.. :lol: well I cal it work.. haha


no idea what trains are like on a sunday


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> no idea what trains are like on a sunday


Wel dont worry about me..  Im a little mad anyway so may scare ya's all.. :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I work shifts and never know when off and do nights mostly. If you all decide a date then I'll try to get it off. I'm off this weekend and next weekend. But is my 21St a week on Saturday.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I live just outside Manchester. Anyday is good for me really.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> and does someone who actually KNOWS manchester want to suggest a place to go/something to do?


meet at picadilly gardens? sit around whatever for a bit if ts nice weather, push you into fountains , have lunch, coffee, whatever?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Wel dont worry about me..  Im a little mad anyway so may scare ya's all.. :lol:


dont be daft - you need to come too if you can make it - you'll just have to come later in the day on a saturday!


CharleyRogan said:


> I work shifts and never know when off and do nights mostly. If you all decide a date then I'll try to get it off. I'm off this weekend and next weekend. But is my 21St a week on Saturday.


okies, we'll try 


RockRomantic said:


> meet at picadilly gardens? sit around whatever for a bit if ts nice weather, push you into fountains , have lunch, coffee, whatever?


haha, very good.

*holds hand up*
im not sure where picadilly gardens are.
however if those of us coming on my train can meet at picadilly trainstation im sure we could find it between us?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

What's driving like in Manchester? Is it better to get the train? I live 5 mins from formby station.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> dont be daft - you need to come too if you can make it - you'll just have to come later in the day on a saturday!
> 
> okies, we'll try
> 
> ...


Hahha Neither do I have been shopping in manc once.. lol

And my sis drove.. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> What's driving like in Manchester? Is it better to get the train? I live 5 mins from formby station.


no idea what driving is like. 
im training in just because as long as we get a date decided and i have enough time to book the tickets it'll probably be cheaper

plus i think busses around the centre are free? correct me if im wrong though.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hahha Neither do I have been shopping in manc once.. lol
> 
> And my sis drove.. :lol:


would you be training in?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Pooh  I want to come too but you r all too far away...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Pooh  I want to come too but you r all too far away...


would you be up for a london meet?


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> What's driving like in Manchester? Is it better to get the train? I live 5 mins from formby station.


They charge for parking in Manchester. They don't at the Trafford Centre though, but I get lost in there and have to find the nearest exit instead of the one I want to use when I leave.



metame said:


> no idea what driving is like.
> im training in just because as long as we get a date decided and i have enough time to book the tickets it'll probably be cheaper
> 
> plus i think busses around the centre are free? correct me if im wrong though.


It depends what bus. The number 1 and 2 are free, there may be another one, number 3, though not 100% certain on that last one.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

metame said:


> would you be up for a london meet?


You betcha!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I feel the same as Bandy Metame, I wish I lived there to meet you :thumbup: your lovely, damn shame no one lived in Perth though :frown:


Oh, hell...

I thought this was meet the whole gang thing?


The one meet I know is in the works I'm on pins and needles waiting for.
Hurry up and get here, you.

:001_wub:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry for the slightly late reply! 

I work alternate weekends so it depends on the weekend! I have to give 4 weeks notice at work for a weekend off so if it's organised fairly far in advance then I will probably be able to come


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Driving in manchester is not that bad, it's parking that is the problem! I think it will be better to use public transport. If you go to picadilly train station I think It's about a 5 minute walk into the city centre, the bus station is also right in the centre, near the big fountains!

I reckon meeting at the fountains is a good idea, it's an easy landmark to be directed to if you get lost and it's right in the middle of the city centre 

There's also a Starbucks on the corner near the fountains so that could be a nice meeting point


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, trying to make sense of this thread...
> 
> the following people have expressed interest in a meetup:
> 
> ...


i can do anyday at the moment, if its a weekend i can get a mate to give me a lift (maybe)


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Driving in manchester is not that bad, it's parking that is the problem! I think it will be better to use public transport. If you go to picadilly train station I think It's about a 5 minute walk into the city centre, the bus station is also right in the centre, near the big fountains!
> 
> I reckon meeting at the fountains is a good idea, it's an easy landmark to be directed to if you get lost and it's right in the middle of the city centre
> 
> There's also a Starbucks on the corner near the fountains so that could be a nice meeting point


theres a few car parks a cross from the arena car park entrance that are cheaper than the main car parks in the middle of manchester


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> theres a few car parks a cross from the arena car park entrance that are cheaper than the main car parks in the middle of manchester


Yes there are but the majority of them cost the best part of £10 to park! Me and the OH managed to find a free car park near the museum/uni but it was only free cos the uni was closed for Xmas and the parking attendants werent bothering with it.

For the cost of petrol and parking and the hassle of finding a cheap car park that isnt full, I think it's easier to get the bus/train.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

yes the parking is the problem in town, and it prob only takes 2 mins from piccadilly into the centre.
It'd be good for me as long as thers a couple of weeks grace to arrange getting rid of the kids lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, trying to make sense of this thread...
> 
> the following people have expressed interest in a meetup:
> 
> ...


im a yes :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> im a yes :thumbup:


I'm a yes/depends on the weekend :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> im a yes :thumbup:


already putt hat  its on the first post now, it was easier to keep it there


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I feel the same as Bandy Metame, I wish I lived there to meet you :thumbup: your lovely, damn shame no one lived in Perth though :frown:


If ever I can get hubs to do the long flight, I'll come knock on your door. 



CharleyRogan said:


> I'm off this weekend and next weekend. But is my 21St a week on Saturday.


Ooh same day as youngest (22nd jan). :thumbup:

Subject to when, I'd get the train up with Metame.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> If ever I can get hubs to do the long flight, I'll come knock on your door.
> 
> Ooh same day as youngest (22nd jan). :thumbup:
> 
> *Subject to when, I'd get the train up with Metame.*


lol! im really boring to travel with :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bird said:


> If ever I can get hubs to do the long flight, I'll come knock on your door.


awww ya gonna spread ya wings for me :scared: :lol: :lol:

not into birds :001_cool:   nah would be great if ya ever do :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> awww ya gonna spread ya wings for me :scared: :lol: :lol:
> 
> not into birds :001_cool:   nah would be great if ya ever do :thumbup:


am i invited


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> am i invited


of course :thumbup: Winnie dont bite much just pitch a sleeping bag in her room :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> of course :thumbup: Winnie dont bite much just pitch a sleeping bag in her room :lol: :lol: :lol:


thats awright, i bite back...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

we should all save and visit waterlilly  we'd all come home like nutcases like her


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> awww ya gonna spread ya wings for me :scared: :lol: :lol:
> 
> not into birds :001_cool:   nah would be great if ya ever do :thumbup:


Would love to visit oz, got friends that visit regular since their son emigrated there about 3 yr ago, or is it 4 yrs.  Either way they love it there, one kid is already born ozzie and another due any day.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> thats awright, i bite back...


lol well then its settled :thumbup:



RockRomantic said:


> we should all save and visit waterlilly  we'd all come home like nutcases like her


:scared:  so great for my self esteem you knobs are :lol: :lol:



bird said:


> Would love to visit oz, got friends that visit regular since their son emigrated there about 3 yr ago, or is it 4 yrs.  Either way they love it there, one kid is already born ozzie and another due any day.


aw yeah Perth is boring though so bring a magazine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol well then its settled :thumbup:
> 
> :scared:  so great for my self esteem you knobs are :lol: :lol:
> 
> aw yeah Perth is boring though so bring a magazine :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha ok
and if its any consolation i dont think you're a nutcase!
i lubs you!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> haha ok
> and if its any consolation i dont think you're a nutcase!
> i lubs you!


 aw really ? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw really ? :confused1: :lol:


yep   .


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> yep   .


 dunno why :arf:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> dunno why :arf:


for nearly all the reasons someone else had said 

andyway, you dont line in/around manchester - stop hijacking my thread :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

metame said:


> for nearly all the reasons someone else had said
> 
> andyway, you dont line in/around manchester - stop hijacking my thread :lol:


 aww geez  ummm no I like hijacking threads you know that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I know, well I guess it doesn't take too long on train.
> If I had the money, I'd probably come anyway





EmzieAngel said:


> Yes, I should, I do have a birthday coming up, which could equal money


are you coming 


Verbatim said:


> Sorry for the slightly late reply!
> 
> I work alternate weekends so it depends on the weekend! I have to give 4 weeks notice at work for a weekend off so if it's organised fairly far in advance then I will probably be able to come


ok, what weekends are you working?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just seen this! Me!! And yeah!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Just seen this! Me!! And yeah!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> are you coming
> 
> ok, what weekends are you working?


Erm well I am working this weekend and then I will be off next weekend then working the one after that then off the one after that... Too tired to do dates and stuff :lol: but next saturday I am busy with a family get together so if it's gonna happen in the next 2 weekends then I will only be able to make next Sunday!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Erm well I am working this weekend and then I will be off next weekend then working the one after that then off the one after that... Too tired to do dates and stuff :lol: but next saturday I am busy with a family get together so if it's gonna happen in the next 2 weekends then I will only be able to make next Sunday!


ok, so shall we say *the 5th or the 19th of Feb?*

hows that with everyone?

(will repost on first post also)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, so shall we say *the 5th or the 19th of Feb?*
> 
> hows that with everyone?
> 
> (will repost on first post also)


That sounds great to me :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> That sounds great to me :thumbup:


ok cool
did i get the dates right then?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

19th would be better for me! Anyone from merseyside going?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, so shall we say *the 5th or the 19th of Feb?*
> 
> hows that with everyone?
> 
> (will repost on first post also)


19th if possible...my sister's bday on the 5th.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

**bumped**


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You just let me know what date.. And i will try and sort out my monsters here..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

metame said:


> ok, following on from Purple Crow's thread, i know a couple of people said they would be interested...
> 
> Does anyone live in/around manchester and would fancy a meet up?
> 
> ...


I live in manchester will have to see if I have anything on for those days.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You just let me know what date.. And i will try and sort out my monsters here..


well... not everyones answered yet but possibly the 19th feb now?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I live in manchester will have to see if I have anything on for those days.


just let us know. it willprobably be the 19th


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

:thumbup: yeah 19th is still good for me.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> :thumbup: yeah 19th is still good for me.


i already had you down


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Metame kindly reminded me to come post haha.
I know I definitely can't do the 5th but I can't be sure about the 19th yet either.
I should know by the 29th Jan haha.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Metame kindly reminded me to come post haha.
> I know I definitely can't do the 5th but I can't be sure about the 19th yet either.
> I should know by the 29th Jan haha.


:thumbup:.

(dont worry i chased everyone up :lol: i know it seems like ages away but its not really!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Some weekends I am free, some I have to be there for my brother.

I may be able to do the 19th..but it depends were?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Some weekends I am free, some I have to be there for my brother.
> 
> I may be able to do the 19th..but it depends were?


dont think there is a specific plan yet!
check dates and then see what most people want to do?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> i already had you down


Oops yeah knew that but thought u were double checking


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I can meet up on either date


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

im up for it:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

reido said:


> im up for it:thumbup:


can you do either date?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

send me a message over facebook details nearer time  or text me, whichever, it'll be so brilliant


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> send me a message over facebook details nearer time  or text me, whichever, it'll be so brilliant


haha, i'll be buzzing EVERYONE who signed up on here closer to the time.

need people to say what they want to do though.

and if you wer eon about me i dont have your number so cant text you


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> haha, i'll be buzzing EVERYONE who signed up on here closer to the time.
> 
> need people to say what they want to do though.
> 
> and if you wer eon about me i dont have your number so cant text you


i'll send it you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

yep im def up for it, either day is fine, unless i find a job 

metame, add me on fb if u havent got me already x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Either date is fine for me!

... in case anyone lives nearby - I'll be going from Wigan train station


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Either date is fine for me!
> 
> ... in case anyone lives nearby - I'll be going from Wigan train station


I will be leaving from southport, but will go through wigan north western and wigan wallgate . Which one will you be getting on at?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I will be leaving from southport, but will go through wigan north western and wigan wallgate . Which one will you be getting on at?


Ooh I dont know... I'll have a look at the trains and update! Dont go to Manchester very often, normally go to Liverpool!

UPDATE: I'll be going from Wallgate apparently! That has a direct train, so I dont need to change at Salford.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't normally get trains... I normally drive everywhere!

Used to go to Manchester to see my friend, but wouldn't know my way round! I'm normally for Liverpool, I know my way round there!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well if I had lots of $$ to fly over I'd join you guys...lol


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Used to go to Manchester to see my friend, but wouldn't know my way round! I'm normally for Liverpool, I know my way round there!


I'm like that... drop me off somewhere in Liverpool and I know exactly where I am... drop me off in Manchester and I could be in outer Mongolia for all I know! :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol 19th sound good.. though with a months notice im easy on any date.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> well if I had lots of $$ to fly over I'd join you guys...lol


im sure we could all put a bit together toget you over here 

but you should wait for a london meet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Either of those dates is fine for me.:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Either of those dates is fine for me.:thumbup:


good good


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> I'm like that... drop me off somewhere in Liverpool and I know exactly where I am... drop me off in Manchester and I could be in outer Mongolia for all I know! :lol:


Know what you mean, I have no chance in Manchester!! I hate trains, I'm scared they gonna crash, which is why I learnt to drive. I might have to drive and just pay for parking


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Know what you mean, I have no chance in Manchester!! I hate trains, I'm scared they gonna crash, which is why I learnt to drive. I might have to drive and just pay for parking


good luck if you do decide to drive!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I may be able to do either dates, not 100% sure though as I often have hospital appointments, will get back to you next week (often get them at short notice)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

davidc said:


> I may be able to do either dates, not 100% sure though as I often have hospital appointments, will get back to you next week (often get them at short notice)


ok, would be good if you could come 
especcially if dan can too


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my mate is coming with me so it will only take me 30 mins max


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

metame said:


> ok, would be good if you could come
> especcially if dan can too


Same as davidc will get back to you ok.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> my mate is coming with me so it will only take me 30 mins max


awesome sauce


danielled said:


> Same as davidc will get back to you ok.


and ok, thats no problems.
we'll see when the majority can do (though it's looking likely to be the 19th) and then you may just have to fit in


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Woo I can't wait now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Woo I can't wait now


no idea what we'll be doing yet :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Woo I can't wait now


me neither!!!!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> me neither!!!!


ooh its well exciting!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

need to know where everyone knows which part of manchester to meet in .... i know some parts but not all

if anyones going by car watch the car parks some are very expensive

if you head towards manchester arena , there is a few car parks right opp the arena main car park entrance which are cheaper than the main euro car parks


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Woo I can't wait now





RockRomantic said:


> me neither!!!!





sarahdisco said:


> ooh its well exciting!!!


you lot are mad.

it'll probably be a case of everyone turning up, trying to decide who each of us is, failing miserably, gaining the courage to ask, forgetting within the next 10 minutes to an hour, depending on how many people actually DO turn up and then standing around decided what to do with the majority of people shrugging, or saying they're not really bothered


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> need to know where everyone knows which part of manchester to meet in .... i know some parts but not all
> 
> if anyones going by car watch the car parks some are very expensive
> 
> if you head towards manchester arena , there is a few car parks right opp the arena main car park entrance


think a lot of us are coming in by train


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> you lot are mad.
> 
> it'll probably be a case of everyone turning up, trying to decide who each of us is, failing miserably, gaining the courage to ask, forgetting within the next 10 minutes to an hour, depending on how many people actually DO turn up and then standing around decided what to do with the majority of people shrugging, or saying they're not really bothered


lmao :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> lmao :lol:


 you;re laughing for


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe we should all turn up with a pic of our pets so we've got something to talk about! :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Maybe we should all turn up with a pic of our pets so we've got something to talk about! :lol:


what do you mean picture?
Ash (hamster) will be in my hood :thumbup:

seriously though, what do you guys want to do?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

metame said:


> what do you mean picture?
> Ash (hamster) will be in my hood :thumbup:
> 
> seriously though, what do you guys want to do?


Yeh dont think I should even attempt to put leads on my 2 cats, would get clawed to death!!!!

Erm, how about all going out for lunch? I'd suggest ten pin bowling or summat but dont know if they have one in manchester city centre?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Yeh dont think I should even attempt to put leads on my 2 cats, would get clawed to death!!!!
> 
> Erm, how about all going out for lunch? I'd suggest ten pin bowling or summat but dont know if they have one in manchester city centre?


yeah you dont need to talk over food :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Lunch sounds good to me, coz won't there be people of differant ages. Have to think what everyone will be happy with,and everyone likes to eat:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Lunch sounds good to me, coz won't there be people of differant ages. Have to think what everyone will be happy with,and everyone likes to eat:thumbup::thumbup:


good shout, was wondering what age everyone was. im 26, many of you around the same age?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

reido said:


> good shout, was wondering what age everyone was. im 26, many of you around the same age?


I think so... I'm 24 BTW...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im 22 and pretty easy, im up for out

^^ just to clarify i mean im not bothered im up for lunch or whatever else people want to do


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im 32 and past it :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am 20 

I don't mind anything!

Bowling wise - I don't think there is anything in the city centre, the Trafford Centre is better for that kind of thing but it's a bit out of the way for people using public transport.

I reckon we should meet for lunch, there's loads of restaurants and coffee shops and stuff in Manchester!

I think the first thing we need to find out is if anyone is Vegetarian or Vegan, cos we will have to find something that can cater for everyone!

I am happy with your run of the mill burger/lasagne/general food place and I like all kinds of food :thumbup:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> I am 20
> 
> I don't mind anything!
> 
> ...


Me too - pub type grub is good for me!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im 23 and will be the fat ginger one and just so you cant miss me i'll wear my highland cow hat


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm happy to do anything, and will eat pub food  I'll be 21!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm 60 and will eat almost anything!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm happy to do anything, and will eat pub food  I'll be 21!


at leats you remember how old you will be - i keep putting how old i was :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

QUESTION

if there are gonna be a few of us do you reckon we will need to book in anywhere?!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> QUESTION
> 
> if there are gonna be a few of us do you reckon we will need to book in anywhere?!


well so far there's 12 of us so it might be worth doing it but I think the city centre restaurants do expect for it to be busy and expect to cater for a lot of people so they might not mind!

There's a lovely italian restaurant in the arndale called Bella Italia, me and the OH went to one at Centre Parcs in Cumbria this year and it was really nice, that is right in the Arndale and it's a proper restaurant so if everyone agrees with italian food then that might be a good one to look into, we can always ring them and forewarn them a few days before lol


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

metame said:


> im 23 and will be the fat ginger one and just so you cant miss me i'll wear my highland cow hat


I thought they'd know you by your blue rinse :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I thought they'd know you by your blue rinse :lol:


Harharhar...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> well so far there's 12 of us so it might be worth doing it but I think the city centre restaurants do expect for it to be busy and expect to cater for a lot of people so they might not mind!
> 
> There's a lovely italian restaurant in the arndale called Bella Italia, me and the OH went to one at Centre Parcs in Cumbria this year and it was really nice, that is right in the Arndale and it's a proper restaurant so if everyone agrees with italian food then that might be a good one to look into, we can always ring them and forewarn them a few days before lol


Thing with that is 
1. Is it expensive and
2. Would it be a little too formal?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> well so far there's 12 of us so it might be worth doing it but I think the city centre restaurants do expect for it to be busy and expect to cater for a lot of people so they might not mind!
> 
> There's a lovely italian restaurant in the arndale called Bella Italia, me and the OH went to one at Centre Parcs in Cumbria this year and it was really nice, that is right in the Arndale and it's a proper restaurant so if everyone agrees with italian food then that might be a good one to look into, we can always ring them and forewarn them a few days before lol





metame said:


> Thing with that is
> 1. Is it expensive and
> 2. Would it be a little too formal?


im sure ive been to one, i will eat most things

btw im 35 and dont act it :lol:

Bella Italia - Caffe, Bar, Ristorante - Home


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

the menu is here

http://tragusgroup.s3.amazonaws.com/bella/pdfmenus/4cd3ce2bd08c9_20397%20mm1110_prm_opt_p1-2.pdf


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

am i bad if i say i'd still prefer pub grub 

will go with the majority though i dont mind too much.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> am i bad if i say i'd still prefer pub grub
> 
> will go with the majority though i dont mind too much.


i dont mind pub grub either , not bothered where we go aslong as its not too expensive


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Somewhere like a Weatherspoons would be good I think?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Somewhere like a Weatherspoons would be good I think?


one near piccadilly i think


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Somewhere like a Weatherspoons would be good I think?





smudge2009 said:


> one near piccadilly i think


yeah there is...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd vote more for pub as don't do Italian food, do just about everything else!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i prefer pub to lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

google reckons weatherspoons is pretty close to the station... :thumbup:

does weatherspoons suit everyone?

although we only really need to decide if we are gonna book it but tbh i think seen as there will be so many of us we *should* book it, what do you uys reckon?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> google reckons weatherspoons is pretty close to the station... :thumbup:
> 
> does weatherspoons suit everyone?
> 
> although we only really need to decide if we are gonna book it but tbh i think seen as there will be so many of us we *should* book it, what do you uys reckon?


are we certain on numbers coming though if we book it for how ever many would it matter if more or less turned up


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> are we certain on numbers coming though if we book it for how ever many would it matter if more or less turned up


no but 11 people have a yes by their name and the ability to do the 19th so IF everyone turns up... how hard would it be to make sure we could all get in if it wasnt booked?

(thats not meant to sound patronising by the way, please dont read it as such it is actually a question!)


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well if u want to book it, i would say leave it till a week before then ask on here again for definate numbers


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well if u want to book it, i would say leave it till a week before then ask on here again for definate numbers


i dont *want* to book it... i hate phones :lol:
just think it would be for the best?

happy not to though and just meet up and go with it *shrugs*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i dont *want* to book it... i hate phones :lol:
> just think it would be for the best?
> 
> happy not to though and just meet up and go with it *shrugs*


we could just invade it ad put the staff to the test lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> we could just invade it ad put the staff to the test lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> we could just invade it ad put the staff to the test lol





RockRomantic said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:thumbup:.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> :thumbup:.


wicked i know but great idea :thumbup:


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

not fair 

id like to meet up with someone local...why the hell did i move to ghost town somerset


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> not fair
> 
> id like to meet up with someone local...why the hell did i move to ghost town somerset


im sure hopefully this will take off and then there can be more forum meet ups in the near future


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wetherspoons is good for me 

Don't know where it is but i'm sure I will find it, or we could meet somewhere else and then make our way there..... I dunno :lol:

I don't know if you need to book for Wetherspoons but it might be worth doing it just so we can get a table, spoons is always busy so i'd imagine it would be really busy in a city centre!

Only mentioned the italian cos i've been before & know where it is, I am fine with Wetherspoons, you get a bit more choice there 

Metame if you don't want to ring them up, I don't mind doing it  we'd best leave it till the week before though, then we have a better idea of who is definitely going and what time we will be eating or whatever


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> not fair
> 
> id like to meet up with someone local...why the hell did i move to ghost town somerset


still miles away but a bit closer - would you be up for a london meet?
(and id probably be staying overnight somewhere)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Wetherspoons is good for me
> 
> Don't know where it is but i'm sure I will find it, or we could meet somewhere else and then make our way there..... I dunno :lol:
> 
> ...


i went once for breakfast last year 

BUT i think it would be best to meet before hand?

possibly everyone coming in by train could meet at piccadilly train station?

i'll wear my hat to stick out as i said :lol:

thanks for the offer to ring up  may take you up on that but may just be brave and *do* it... though would be booked under a false name :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> i went once for breakfast last year
> 
> BUT i think it would be best to meet before hand?
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a good idea, we could meet up separately and then congregate in Spoons or something. It's easiest for me to come on the bus and I don't think the bus station is anywhere near Picadilly train station but I can look into trains and if it's easy enough then I will get the train.... just don't know if the railway line around here goes to Manchester, might have to change somewhere but I will have a look into it cos i'd rather meet up with the main crowd lol

Either way, we will work it out!

Haha we will have to be inventive with the fake name, something with the initials PF or something :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah that's a good idea, we could meet up separately and then congregate in Spoons or something. It's easiest for me to come on the bus and I don't think the bus station is anywhere near Picadilly train station but I can look into trains and if it's easy enough then I will get the train.... just don't know if the railway line around here goes to Manchester, might have to change somewhere but I will have a look into it cos i'd rather meet up with the main crowd lol
> 
> Either way, we will work it out!
> 
> Haha we will have to be inventive with the fake name, something with the initials PF or something :lol:


i already have a fake name i use from anything from signing up to online things and booking tables and taxi's


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

so envious  wanted to meet "me ole mucker"


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

deb53 said:


> so envious  wanted to meet "me ole mucker"


awww are you not close enough  .....cos you'd be more than welcome :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> so envious  wanted to meet *"me ole mucker"*




well same question to you... would you be up for a london meet?

(i hate london but it seems a it more central to everyone down south )


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> awww are you not close enough  .....cos you'd be more than welcome :thumbup:


 far far away 



metame said:


> well same question to you... would you be up for a london meet?
> 
> (i hate london but it seems a it more central to everyone down south )


Yeah I hate London too.... big scarey city :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> far far away
> 
> Yeah I hate London too.... big scarey city :lol::lol::lol:


i know 

but i know there are a few people on here up for a london meet as well


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a quick thought..... it might be a good idea to have some sort of badge or sticker or something saying our forum usernames and perhaps our real names, then we can all identify each other without going "erm who are you again" :lol:

All it needs is a bit of paper/card and a safety pin :thumbup:



I actually just like the importance of wearing a name badge but its a useful idea, right? :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Just a quick thought..... it might be a good idea to have some sort of badge or sticker or something saying our forum usernames and perhaps our real names, then we can all identify each other without going "erm who are you again" :lol:
> 
> All it needs is a bit of paper/card and a safety pin :thumbup:
> 
> I actually just like the importance of wearing a name badge but its a useful idea, right? :lol: :thumbup:


stop being so practical!

i am refusing to wear a name badge btw 

i hate my name


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

not me...you all smell!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> not me...you all smell!!


woul YOU come to a london meet?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> stop being so practical!
> 
> i am refusing to wear a name badge btw
> 
> i hate my name


sorry, I was just having a blue peter moment :lol: :lol: :lol:

In fact, here's one I made earlier :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> sorry, I was just having a blue peter moment :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> In fact, here's one I made earlier :thumbup:


that's ok, im happy to call you by your first name, cafe


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah that's a good idea, we could meet up separately and then congregate in Spoons or something. It's easiest for me to come on the bus and I don't think the bus station is anywhere near Picadilly train station but I can look into trains and if it's easy enough then I will get the train.... just don't know if the railway line around here goes to Manchester, might have to change somewhere but I will have a look into it cos i'd rather meet up with the main crowd lol
> 
> Either way, we will work it out!
> 
> Haha we will have to be inventive with the fake name, something with the initials PF or something :lol:





metame said:


> stop being so practical!
> 
> i am refusing to wear a name badge btw
> 
> i hate my name





Verbatim said:


> Just a quick thought..... it might be a good idea to have some sort of badge or sticker or something saying our forum usernames and perhaps our real names, then we can all identify each other without going "erm who are you again" :lol:
> 
> All it needs is a bit of paper/card and a safety pin :thumbup:
> 
> I actually just like the importance of wearing a name badge but its a useful idea, right? :lol: :thumbup:


piccadilly gardens is where most buses stop which is a short walk from piccadilly

what about a ribbon or something like that, i dont fancy goin round with smudge on either lol ... u imagine shouting smudgie across the road lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> piccadilly gardens is where most buses stop which is a short walk from piccadilly
> 
> what about a ribbon or something like that, i dont fancy goin round with smudge on either lol ...* u imagine shouting smudgie across the road lo*l


ok, so... how about...

SMUDGIE WUDGIE WOOOOOO!!!!!!



dont worry, ive had worse. Uni people used to call me wigglebum (i refuse to explain why, and no i shall not show you why either)

and my best mate used to call me weener...

so, uh... yeah


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

manchester map here ... i should be parking near victoria station which is attached to manchester arena

buses stop at piccadiily gardens , and weatherspoons is by piccadilly gardens

map covering the city

and weatherspoons is the A in the red balloon


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, so... how about...
> 
> SMUDGIE WUDGIE WOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> ...


lol u realise u will be getting that on here lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> piccadilly gardens is where most buses stop which is a short walk from piccadilly
> 
> what about a ribbon or something like that, i dont fancy goin round with smudge on either lol ... u imagine shouting smudgie across the road lol


I was thinking of name badges so that we knew each others names without having to ask every 5 minutes, there's no way i'm gonna remember 12 peoples names that i've only just met :lol:

If I shout smudgie you can shout Verby to me :lol:

I also don't think my bus stops at Picadilly, it only goes to Deansgate, and i'm not sure but I think it's quite a long walk from Deansgate to Picadilly 



metame said:


> that's ok, im happy to call you by your first name, cafe


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

metame said:


> woul YOU come to a london meet?


lol erm....noooooo


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I was thinking of name badges so that we knew each others names without having to ask every 5 minutes, there's no way i'm gonna remember 12 peoples names that i've only just met :lol:
> 
> *If I shout smudgie you can shout Verby to me *:lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


surely in lieu of your name, you should shout back whatever is shouted at you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol u realise u will be getting that on here lol


im gonna get what on here?


Taylorbaby said:


> lol erm....noooooo


awwwww..... :crying:

WHYYYYYY?!?!?!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I was thinking of name badges so that we knew each others names without having to ask every 5 minutes, there's no way i'm gonna remember 12 peoples names that i've only just met :lol:
> 
> If I shout smudgie you can shout Verby to me :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


we could do , would be easier, im useless at remembering names anyway , could always have something that says pet forum with your username on it, as no one will no your real name anyway lol

anyone up for joining a fb group just for this, be more private with details


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, we do need a way to find each other, can't go round asking random people if they're from pf. I'm ok with wearing a badge that has pf and my user name on it in big letters, with my real name in little letters.
Don't have fb, so someone will have to let me know what's going on if you do change details to there.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

technically...

you only need ONE person to dress up like a complete dork and then everyone else can gravitate towards them 

so....


who's offering


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Just get a tshirt printed saying Locked :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Just get a tshirt printed saying Locked :lol:


or with a mahoosive padlock on it :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> we could do , would be easier, im useless at remembering names anyway , could always have something that says pet forum with your username on it, as no one will no your real name anyway lol
> 
> anyone up for joining a fb group just for this, be more private with details


Is there a FB group? Not really read through most of the end of this but I don't mind making a name tag and certainly am not fussed about including my own name too.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

metame said:


> or with a mahoosive padlock on it :lol:


:lol: :lol:

Yep id be interested in the group


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Is there a FB group? Not really read through most of the end of this but I don't mind making a name tag and certainly am not fussed about including my own name too.


there isnt one but i can make one so its private for here, coz on here the whole world can see it without being a member unless its moved to adult


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> technically...
> 
> you only need ONE person to dress up like a complete dork and then everyone else can gravitate towards them
> 
> ...


I do that on a daily basis, that will be no problem :thumbup:

I am up for a FB group, how private can it be?

I am sure you can make little group things on here, it's not totally private but it's more private than a thread but since everyone has a PF account it's the easiest way to keep everyone informed fairly..... I will see if they can still be made and will make it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> there isnt one but i can make one so its private for here, coz on here the whole world can see it without being a member unless its moved to adult


That's fine...count me in when you do...if you do. I don't know how groups are set up...otherwise i would help lol!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Guys i've made a group on here!

It is invite only so i'm guessing nobody else can view it, I will go to the start of this thread and invite all the names with a 'yes' next to them - I will add everyone in the next 5 minutes so let me know if you haven't received an invite in the next 10 minutes or so


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Guys i've made a group on here!
> 
> It is invite only so i'm guessing nobody else can view it, I will go to the start of this thread and invite all the names with a 'yes' next to them - I will add everyone in the next 5 minutes so let me know if you haven't received an invite in the next 10 minutes or so


i do not get how to join it

i am thick


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Guys i've made a group on here!
> 
> It is invite only so i'm guessing nobody else can view it, I will go to the start of this thread and invite all the names with a 'yes' next to them - I will add everyone in the next 5 minutes so let me know if you haven't received an invite in the next 10 minutes or so


Ha darn u...was heading to bed...OK keeping my eye out


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ignore that... i figured it out

gosh im so thick *doh*

have you added everyone on here who said theyre coming?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Guys i've made a group on here!
> 
> It is invite only so i'm guessing nobody else can view it, I will go to the start of this thread and invite all the names with a 'yes' next to them - I will add everyone in the next 5 minutes so let me know if you haven't received an invite in the next 10 minutes or so





niki87 said:


> That's fine...count me in when you do...if you do. I don't know how groups are set up...otherwise i would help lol!


get on there everyone, ive just logged out and its def private for members only :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Everyone should be done!

I have only added those who have a red 'yes' next to their name, so danielled, davidc, EmzieAngel and shetlandlover - we need you to confirm first!

Trying to keep it as 'private' as possible for all of us who are definitely coming 

If anyone else wants to come to the meet you are still very much welcome - just let us know on this thread or by PMing one of us and we will add you to the group


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

I cant say yes until I know where and what date. :|

As I am skint I would have to hitch a ride with my granddad I think.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I cant say yes until I know where and what date. :|
> 
> As I am skint I would have to hitch a ride with my granddad I think.


almost certainly the 19th and we'll be going to weatherspoons


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I cant say yes until I know where and what date. :|
> 
> As I am skint I would have to hitch a ride with my granddad I think.


what metame said - we're 99% sure it'll be Saturday 19th Feb at Wetherspoons near Picadilly station in Manchester  although I am probably getting the bus so probably be getting into Manchester at Deansgate.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would, but I don't think I'll be up North until Crufts weekend to pick up Holly... hmm...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

metame said:


> im gonna get what on here?
> 
> awwwww..... :crying:
> 
> WHYYYYYY?!?!?!


im...erm....busy...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> im...erm....busy...


crap excuse


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Guys

if you still want to come can you please let me know on here and i'll add you to the list and then you shall get invited to the social group by verbatim... or whoever got that going!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*bumpity bump*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi can someone add Argent if they haven't already...she is local and interested! xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I wanna join too :cryin::cryin::cryin: Now you got your own special group as well :cryin: I want to see Verbatim togged up :lol: Maybe TB can be persuaded to go with a hidden web cam so's the rest of us can share...(?) :sosp: Hope you meanies are at least going to post some photies after the event...Please?  Pretty please?? :001_tt1::001_tt2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hi can someone add Argent if they haven't already...she is local and interested! xx


would help a reply on here too 


Kiwi said:


> I wanna join too :cryin::cryin::cryin: Now you got your own special group as well :cryin: I want to see Verbatim togged up :lol: Maybe TB can be persuaded to go with a hidden web cam so's the rest of us can share...(?) :sosp: Hope you meanies are at least going to post some photies after the event...Please?  Pretty please?? :001_tt1::001_tt2:


lol... uhh.... nope


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> would help a reply on here too
> 
> lol... uhh.... nope


From her? Sure


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> From her? Sure


i missed that i added her sorry


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

'Lo  *doesn't know what to say*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Argent said:


> 'Lo  *doesn't know what to say*


:lol:
you didnt really need to post, i already added you 
just wante dto catch any pepole who were sneaking in :lol:

but hello


----------



## MDolla (Nov 10, 2010)

Not any more, used to live in Droylsden but moved down to Cheltenham years ago with my dad's job.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

just bumping :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I wanna join too :cryin::cryin::cryin: Now you got your own special group as well :cryin: I want to see Verbatim togged up :lol: Maybe TB can be persuaded to go with a hidden web cam so's the rest of us can share...(?) :sosp: Hope you meanies are at least going to post some photies after the event...Please?  Pretty please?? :001_tt1::001_tt2:


Yeah course we will take pictures..... and we will show everyone on the forum!!

Except you :001_tt2: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah course we will take pictures..... and we will show everyone on the forum!!
> 
> Except you :001_tt2: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding


You're a meany rrr:Just read the weather forcast for that day  Not looking good...:001_unsure: Hope you got your snow boots ready to wear with that chicken outfit Verbatim :nonod:. Also, I hear weatherspoons has had a problem with foodpoisoning recently :drool:. And there's going to be a train strike that day. The south east, however, is going to be fine :lol: just a little overcast and gloomy perhaps...Right, I'm off to go and sit in the corner with my grapes and sulk ::001_tt2:

:idea:Where are the instructions for setting up a social group? Although there are only a few of us wanting a get together down here, the numbers might grow :yesnod: and we could start comparing notes...(and :cryin:together)x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

noone's getting any photos of me!


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

metame said:


> noone's getting any photos of me!


put one up in the group, were gonna see u anyway. ive put a couple up.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

reido said:


> put one up in the group, were gonna see u anyway. ive put a couple up.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


that is very true, my pics up in there aswell


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

reido said:


> put one up in the group, were gonna see u anyway. ive put a couple up.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Well I ain't coming anyway


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

course you are, your name translates to meatme:001_cool:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

reido said:


> course you are, your name translates to meatme:001_cool:


That's cause there's quite a bit of meat on me, if you don't mind ambit of cannibalism...


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

metame said:


> That's cause there's quite a bit of meat on me, if you don't mind ambit of cannibalism...


whatever floats ya boat:arf:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

reido said:


> whatever floats ya boat:arf:


Lunch isn't me!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*bumpety bump*


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I cant read back 25 pages :lol:
Whats the plans so far


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have given up work now so I will defo be able to come if I haven't got an assignment to do!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I cant read back 25 pages :lol:
> Whats the plans so far


well its stuck on weatherspoons at the mo, but feel free to put any ideas in the group 
:thumbsup:



CharleyRogan said:


> I have given up work now so I will defo be able to come if I haven't got an assignment to do!!


nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

MDolla said:


> Not any more, used to live in Droylsden but moved down to Cheltenham years ago with my dad's job.


I was born in Droylseden (I never know how to spell it though :lol.
Did you ever know anyone called Rose Eccles?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wethers sounds good to me, can always go on to somewhere else if need be


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Wethers sounds good to me, can always go on to somewhere else if need be


Just need a time now! The earlier to book tickets the better IMO


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it all youngsters going? I wouldn't like to be the only old fart there :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't book tickets till payday! I think its only about £12 from here anyway though!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just another bump cause theres still time for people to want to come


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Is it all youngsters going? I wouldn't like to be the only old fart there :lol:


Nah I'll keep you company. All being well I'll be coming, we can tut at the young uns together.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

all ages are going , im 35 so im in the middle lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> Is it all youngsters going? I wouldn't like to be the only old fart there :lol:


I'm going and I fit in the old fart category:lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Nah I'll keep you company. All being well I'll be coming, we can tut at the young uns together.  :lol: :lol:


oh you wouldnt tut at me :aureola:
you're my friend


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Is it all youngsters going? I wouldn't like to be the only old fart there :lol:


is that a you're coming?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

3 weeks today....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

soo... what time's everyone wanting to meet at?


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

metame said:


> soo... what time's everyone wanting to meet at?


im a vampire so can only venture out during the hours of darkness.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

reido said:


> im a vampire so can only venture out during the hours of darkness.


dont be so bloody daft.
i dont do sunshine either and im sure weatherpoons will be dingy enough

this is definitley going aheead right cause im gonna book my tickets while its still cheap


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

i presume so flower.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metame said:


> soo... what time's everyone wanting to meet at?


Just not too early coz my brain doesn't wake up early, and I'm sure you don't want a Zombie to turn up:lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

reido said:


> i presume so flower.


ok, good, caus ethis could be my first and last meet up for a while with you guys if i move down south 


jetsmum said:


> Just not too early coz my brain doesn't wake up early, and I'm sure you don't want a Zombie to turn up:lol::lol:


its ok, we already have a vampire or two!

we're a multi cultural society, right?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

why yes, i AM doing a countdown, thank you very much!


...18 Days to go...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm pretty much a night person after working nights for so long!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh time-wise i would need it to be day time...cos am gonna have the rents babysitting...or worse case scenario am gonna have to come say hi with my little boy but just for a little bit. xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ooh time-wise i would need it to be day time...cos am gonna have the rents babysitting...or worse case scenario am gonna have to come say hi with my little boy but just for a little bit. xx


it'll be day anyway 

anyone unhappy with 1 (ish?) ?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> it'll be day anyway
> 
> anyone unhappy with 1 (ish?) ?


Sounds good to me! xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

changed it on the front...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

1ish is good for me too:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

coolio 

i may get to meet you all and you are all awesome


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

How long is it now?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

About 14 days I think - 2 weeks today!

And 1ish is great for me


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ya better take pics for us far away pf peeps


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Are we meeting at a certain station? As think that I end up at Manchester Victoria if I get the train but I'm not sure, I don't really know Manchester all that well and wouldn't know where whetherspoons was!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Are we meeting at a certain station? As think that I end up at Manchester Victoria if I get the train but I'm not sure, I don't really know Manchester all that well and wouldn't know where whetherspoons was!


check with station you will be getting off at , i know the stations pretty well so i can meet you with my mate and always meet the others at a certain spot

also with weatherspoons we have to make sure its the right one as there is quite a few in manchetser ive been told


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> check with station you will be getting off at , i know the stations pretty well so i can meet you with my mate and always meet the others at a certain spot
> 
> also with weatherspoons we have to make sure its the right one as there is quite a few in manchetser ive been told


yeah, there are ...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Can get off at picadilly or Victoria! What's better?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Can get off at picadilly or Victoria! What's better?


i think most people will be getting off at piccadilly

im def coming but im just waiting to hear on a job so i will have to work around that if i get it


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

How are we going to find each other?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> How are we going to find each other?


my number is in the group part , along with others... we will sort something out


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a heads up for you all,Man Utd are at home in the FA cup on that Saturday,kick off 5:15 so it may be a bit busy in the town centre with Utd and Crawley fans.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

i have been thinking similar as well!

It is most convenient for me to get the bus but that will only take me to Deansgate and I wouldn't have the foggiest clue how to get to Picadilly from Deansgate!

Anyone else coming on the bus? Particularly the X43/X44? Or anyone intending on coming to Deansgate?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

can we have a heads up who is def coming and where we are getting transport to so we can sort out where we can meet people esp the ones who dont know the area


typical united are playing... i could wear my man u top lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Deansgate is only a mile away from the station apparently


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im almost certainly coming and will be coming into picadilly station...

ok guys, ive made an executive decision...

*this* weatherspoons...

Manchester & County
49 Piccadilly
Manchester
Greater Manchester
M1 2AP
(The Manchester & County, Manchester | Our Pubs | J D Wetherspoon)

If we get definite numbers would anyone like to volunteer to ring up and book us in?
i know im a wuss

i'll do it if i have to though


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thats the one ive been into :thumbup:

so whos def coming then ?


me (time depending on if i get this job or not ) it closes half day sat if i get it
metame
Verbatim
niki87
CharleyRogan 


..........

i'll add everyones name to this post :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am 100% definitely coming 

Can't you tell your new employers you have a commitment on the day? They can't hold it against you.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I am 100% definitely coming
> 
> Can't you tell your new employers you have a commitment on the day? They can't hold it against you.


i could do, i just dont want any more bad luck coming my way lol

ive got interview tomorrow so will see what happens


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i could do, i just dont want any more bad luck coming my way lol
> 
> ive got interview tomorrow so will see what happens


ooh cool  what's the job?

Hope it works out for you :thumbup: will buy you a drink if you get it haha :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> ooh cool  what's the job?
> 
> Hope it works out for you :thumbup: will buy you a drink if you get it haha :lol:


thankyou, its in the local post office full time but tempory  just hope i get it lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> thankyou, its in the local post office full time but tempory  just hope i get it lol


ooh i'd like to work in the post office 

There's been a rumour of a [email protected] opening down the road from me so I am keeping an eye out for jobs there! I don't like [email protected] very much but i'd apply there so that I could give out good advice to some of the idiots who shop there (not that everyone shopping/buying there is an idiot, just most of them lol) and hope that they listen


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just looked up travel from my bus station to Picadilly by bus.... should be fairly easy! Apparently I can get off where I normally do (Chorlton Street) and can get a bus from there to Picadilly, so alls well :thumbup:


Is the Wetherspoons close to Picadilly station? As in like... can you see it from Picadilly station? I will get very lost if it's not very close :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> ooh i'd like to work in the post office
> 
> There's been a rumour of a [email protected] opening down the road from me so I am keeping an eye out for jobs there! I don't like [email protected] very much but i'd apply there so that I could give out good advice to some of the idiots who shop there (not that everyone shopping/buying there is an idiot, just most of them lol) and hope that they listen


if you go on pets at home and go on there career bit u can register for the jobs ect, and it tells u wen new jobs come up 

Just looked up travel from my bus station to Picadilly by bus.... should be fairly easy! Apparently I can get off where I normally do (Chorlton Street) and can get a bus from there to Picadilly, so alls well



> Is the Wetherspoons close to Picadilly station? As in like... can you see it from Picadilly station? I will get very lost if it's not very close :lol:


if i remember rightly its about 10 mins walk from the station


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If anyone wants I can meet them at piccadilly station and walk them to the weatherspoons? Am no geographical expert but I do go past there 5 days a week for the last three years so that I do know.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> if you go on pets at home and go on there career bit u can register for the jobs ect, and it tells u wen new jobs come up
> 
> if i remember rightly its about 10 mins walk from the station


Yep, signed up to that ages ago and never seem to get anything any more... used to get updates for everything except the type of job I signed up for notifications about haha

oh okay, well i'm sure there will be someone I can meet up with at the station haha


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> If anyone wants I can meet them at piccadilly station and walk them to the weatherspoons? Am no geographical expert but I do go past there 5 days a week for the last three years so that I do know.


think that's just answered my question :lol:

what time are you planning on getting there?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Just looked up travel from my bus station to Picadilly by bus.... should be fairly easy! Apparently I can get off where I normally do (Chorlton Street) and can get a bus from there to Picadilly, so alls well :thumbup:
> 
> Is the Wetherspoons close to Picadilly station? As in like... can you see it from Picadilly station? I will get very lost if it's not very close :lol:


Yeah it is...a couple mins walking. Though if you are getting bus the liklihood is you'll be coming in or alongside piccadilly gardens which is even shorter walk 

Oh and metame I have no problems ringing up but yeah need to know numbers etc. Didn't know you needed to book there


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> think that's just answered my question :lol:
> 
> what time are you planning on getting there?


Am kinda lost with the plan....is it 1? If so I can head for earlier...about 12:30ish? Am just a train+tram ride away!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yep, signed up to that ages ago and never seem to get anything any more... used to get updates for everything except the type of job I signed up for notifications about haha
> 
> oh okay, well i'm sure there will be someone I can meet up with at the station haha


Oh right...just seen this...haha!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Am kinda lost with the plan....is it 1? If so I can head for earlier...about 12:30ish? Am just a train+tram ride away!


Yeah I think the meet is at 1!

According to Traveline (and it's always very reliable) I will arrive at Picadilly at 12:42 so any time before or after that, I don't mind waiting there for anyone who doesn't wanna find it alone :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah I think the meet is at 1!
> 
> According to Traveline (and it's always very reliable) I will arrive at Picadilly at 12:42 so any time before or after that, I don't mind waiting there for anyone who doesn't wanna find it alone :lol:


OK well I will get there for about 12:30 then. Anyone who wants to meet up and walk with us...my number is on the Manchester Gang group. Or PM me and we can swap numbers. Not that I am taking a front seat on this!! I am not a leader...but I do know my way around the city centre. xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK well I will get there for about 12:30 then. Anyone who wants to meet up and walk with us...my number is on the Manchester Gang group. Or PM me and we can swap numbers. Not that I am taking a front seat on this!! I am not a leader...but I do know my way around the city centre. xx


You will be like the PF pied piper with all the PF members following you :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha will try remember my flute....well recorder...and a very sound version of "Oh when the saints"!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Haha will try remember my flute....well recorder...and a very sound version of "Oh when the saints"!!!


Can we all sing along :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm defo coming!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

so far confirmed

me (either car or metrolink )(time depending on if i get this job or not ) it closes half day sat if i get it
metame
Verbatim
niki87
CharleyRogan
reido


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

meee by car probs:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> ooh cool  what's the job?
> 
> Hope it works out for you :thumbup: will buy you a drink if you get it haha :lol:


do i get a drink for getting MY job?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Decisions decisions... Do I drive and not drink? Or do I get a train and drink? Its gonna cost me the same either way!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Decisions decisions... Do I drive and not drink? Or do I get a train and drink? Its gonna cost me the same either way!


You might need a drink meeting up with that lot  :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metame said:


> do i get a drink for getting MY job?


Course you do, coke or pepsi?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Course you do, coke or pepsi?


depends...

coke zero or pepsi max  please


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metame said:


> depends...
> 
> coke zero or pepsi max  please


Ok, no probs.You might have to remind me though, got a memory like the proverbial sieve:lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

A week tomorrow...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

have we sorted a time out?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> have we sorted a time out?


Yeah, 1!

Everything is being updated on the first page!

Just need to book it now... Singing:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> Yeah, 1!
> 
> Everything is being updated on the first page!
> 
> Just need to book it now... Singing:


im def coming and im bringing my best mate and her bf too :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Sadly I can't make this one just found out my little cousin is coming.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Not long now!

Getting my hair done tomorrow for the big occassion, can't have you lot seeing me with this mop on my head :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Not long now!
> 
> Getting my hair done tomorrow for the big occassion, can't have you lot seeing me with this mop on my head :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


my hair got cut for my intervoiew and its worse now


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Not long now!
> 
> Getting my hair done tomorrow for the big occassion, can't have you lot seeing me with this mop on my head :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Can't be any worse than my mop..


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Any idea what time we'll finish as I have to arrange a lift back home?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like I'll be getting train as car decided to pack up!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Erm...... is it all youngsters going? 

I dont want to look as if I am taking all my grandkids out for the day :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Erm...... is it all youngsters going?
> 
> I dont want to look as if I am taking all my grandkids out for the day :lol: :lol:


Awwww yay Gramps xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

everyone who is going, go into the group and we will discuss times ect , and anyone who wants to swap numbers


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Erm...... is it all youngsters going?
> 
> I dont want to look as if I am taking all my grandkids out for the day :lol: :lol:


well im 35 so im not a kid :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Sadly I can't make this one just found out my little cousin is coming.


hopefully next time hun xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> everyone who is going, go into the group and we will discuss times ect , and anyone who wants to swap numbers


OK  getting excited now


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> well im 35 so im not a kid :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm still nearly old enough to be your mother :lol: :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> everyone who is going, go into the group and we will discuss times ect , and anyone who wants to swap numbers


I'm not in group!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm not in group!


You are now :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Any idea what time we'll finish as I have to arrange a lift back home?


I was wondering this too as I will need to sort out bus times for the return journey 

I will probably be wanting to head off home between 4 and 5pm, but might stay later if I can get hold of a bus timetable or something to sort myself out


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im not coming.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

WHAAAAAAAAAT. You have to come, it won't be the same without you.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm still nearly old enough to be your mother :lol: :lol:


lol call you mum instead :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Possibly not make it.. as i have my kids.. they get dropped off at 12.. and my mum is in brummie land at a family do for a couple of days.. so its a case of If I can get the ex to have em.. but never an easy task.. so let me know where you guys are meeting the 2 night before and time and I will pm someone..


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Possibly not make it.. as i have my kids.. they get dropped off at 12.. and my mum is in brummie land at a family do for a couple of days.. so its a case of If I can get the ex to have em.. but never an easy task.. so let me know where you guys are meeting the 2 night before and time and I will pm someone..


time and place has already been sorted,cant rememnber where check the first page, 1pm


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> time and place has already been sorted,cant rememnber where check the first page, 1pm


okies.. will see what i can do.. xxx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I can still come...as long as someone meets me at Picadilly!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Argent said:


> I can still come...as long as someone meets me at Picadilly!!!


I'm sure that could be sorted


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Argent said:


> I can still come...as long as someone meets me at Picadilly!!!


i can meet u if u want


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I can still come...as long as someone meets me at Picadilly!!!


Theres a few of us meeting at piccadilly so that's fine :thumbup:

I am dropping my little boy off about 11.30 and will be there around 12.30 in order to meet around 1pm.

I would hope to be getting home about 5-6 which means leaving about 4-5. I think I volunteered to ring Weatherspoons at one point but tI didn't hear anything back...I don't think.

Just to confirm...I am coming :lol:


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I've just noticed this thread and thought it was funny - we're having a Fancy Rat Forum meet on the same day... in Wetherspoons.... but on Oxford road. Come and crash our party!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I've just noticed this thread and thought it was funny - we're having a Fancy Rat Forum meet on the same day... in Wetherspoons.... but on Oxford road. Come and crash our party!


AWWWWWW yeah we should defs meet up! I am on there too but not been on in agessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol more the merrier :thumbup:

if u havent got my number, send me a pm and i will save your number :thumbup: even text u back lol


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i can meet u if u want


Awesome  No idea what anyone looks like, but I've picked up enough rats in train stations to know that 'I'm waiting for someone' look


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Argent said:


> Awesome  No idea what anyone looks like, but I've picked up enough rats in train stations to know that 'I'm waiting for someone' look


some of us have posted pics in the group :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Argent said:


> Awesome  No idea what anyone looks like, but I've picked up enough rats in train stations to know that 'I'm waiting for someone' look


if i coe i'll be the fat ginger one and if people want i can wear a highland cow hat


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> if i coe i'll be the fat ginger one and if people want i can wear a highland cow hat


u got to come along hun :thumbup:esp in your hat :thumbup:

i was going to suggest would anyone make a banner or poster or something that we can so who to come to lol ... just big enough so u can see it , dont matter what u put aslong as we know what it means


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> u got to come along hun :thumbup:esp in your hat :thumbup:
> 
> i was going to suggest would anyone make a banner or poster or something that we can so who to come to lol ... just big enough so u can see it , dont matter what u put aslong as we know what it means


i havent GOT to come at all.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, reido's gonna be the only actual guy


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i havent GOT to come at all.


well up to u but it would be nice to meet up


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

won't be able to make it ladies, had a crappy phone call today need to sort some personal stuff out.

my apologies


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> won't be able to make it ladies, had a crappy phone call today need to sort some personal stuff out.
> 
> my apologies


hope you sort it out ((hugs )))


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> hope you sort it out ((hugs )))


doubt i will but thanks


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Won't be able to make it, sorry.
Sister reminded me I have an hospital appointment on the 19th.
I really should write these things down...but I forget.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

everyone backing out at the last minute


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm still coming if that makes you all feel better


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

good!

.......


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm coming as well (you can all pretend you are taking your grandma out for the day :lol: :lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm coming as well (you can all pretend you are taking your grandma out for the day :lol: :lol


dont grandmas normally pay?

(ps jetsmum's coming too)


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> dont grandmas normally pay?
> 
> Cheeky!
> 
> (ps jetsmum's coming too)


I thought Jetsmum was young!?

See you all Saturday - assuming Metame doesnt get us 2 lost :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I thought Jetsmum was young!?
> 
> See you all Saturday - assuming Metame doesnt get us 2 lost :lol: :lol:


not cheeky, its true

and i wont get us lost 
and she is young at heart


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> not cheeky, its true
> 
> and i wont get us lost
> and she is young at heart


Ahhhhh so in other words she has a zimmer frame and we neeeeeeeeddddddddd toooooooooooo speakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk slooooooooooooooooooooowllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ahhhhh so in other words she has a zimmer frame and we neeeeeeeeddddddddd toooooooooooo speakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk slooooooooooooooooooooowllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


no!
dont be so horrible about my friends 

i'll be sat wi the 'older' people!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm coming as well (you can all pretend you are taking your grandma out for the day :lol: :lol


hi mum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> no!
> dont be so horrible about my friends
> 
> i'll be sat wi the 'older' people!


Haha I only mean that's what "young at heart" means...the ultimate ageist insult


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Haha I only mean that's what "young at heart" means...the ultimate ageist insult


she says it herself 'young at heart with a bus pass'


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> she says it herself 'young at heart with a bus pass'


Love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep, I'm easy enough to spot in a crowd. Just look for the one with the zimmer frame, looking miserable, talking to invisible friends and with wrinkles that can't be helped even with polyfilla .Bit like a cross between a bag lady, and Zelda from terrahawks, That'll be me.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I am _*Soooooo *_excited :thumbup: Yey! So let me see if I've got this right...

We are all meeting at 1pm at Piccaddilly Circus and I've got to look for Verbatim in a chicken outfit playing the pied-piper (or Metame in a highland cow's hat)...OR, a gaggle of youngsters singing 'Onward Christian Soldiers, whilst pulling a granny with a zimmer frame behind them.

...Meanwhile, another pack of PFers are going to congregate at Liverpool Street Station and make their way separately across London to the Weatherspoons (?) on Oxford Street (we should have opted for Selfridges IMO) to have long chit-chats about rats and to enjoy lashings of non-alcoholic pop....???

Can't wait to see all you guys from 'oop-North' and it's so kind of you all to be coming so far to see your southern cousins!! See you all then xx :lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I am _*Soooooo *_excited :thumbup: Yey! So let me see if I've got this right...
> 
> We are all meeting at 1pm at Piccaddilly Circus and I've got to look for Verbatim in a chicken outfit playing the pied-piper (or Metame in a highland cow's hat)...OR, a gaggle of youngsters singing 'Onward Christian Soldiers, whilst pulling a granny with a zimmer frame behind them.
> 
> ...


feck off and get your own thread


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:rrr:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:rrr:


you shouldnt even be on pf now 
you ready for tomorrow?

GO TO BED


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I get the message......you won't let me play in this group...:cryin: Going now :cryin:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I get the message......you won't let me play in this group...:cryin: Going now :cryin:


idc if you play in this group or not

but you were having an early night
and i bet you're not even ready for tomorrow even though ive left you alone all night :/


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> haha, reido's gonna be the only actual guy


He's gonna look like such a pimp :thumbup:

So who is meeting at Picadilly? If I don't get lost and manage to actually get there then I will be meeting anyone and everyone at Picadilly :lol:

...I will be the one with an insanely odd blonde haircut and a black ring through the middle of my nose  :lol: and yes, I am as odd as I sound :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> He's gonna look like such a pimp :thumbup:
> 
> So who is meeting at Picadilly? If I don't get lost and manage to actually get there then I will be meeting anyone and everyone at Picadilly :lol:
> 
> ...I will be the one with an insanely odd blonde haircut and a black ring through the middle of my nose  :lol: and yes, I am as odd as I sound :thumbup:


we'll be there around 12.30 and i'll be the one in either the highland cow hat or the black bobbble hat withflourescent orange bobbles down the middle of it

or possibly both...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> we'll be there around 12.30 and i'll be the one in either the highland cow hat or the black bobbble hat withflourescent orange bobbles down the middle of it
> 
> or possibly both...


I think you should wear both, just in case someone else is at the station wearing a highland cow hat...... it's happened to me many a time :frown:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I think you should wear both, just in case someone else is at the station wearing a highland cow hat...... it's happened to me many a time :frown:


har har har

i want to wear my hat with wings but ive lost it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> har har har
> 
> i want to wear my hat with wings but ive lost it


Did it fly away? :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Did it fly away? :lol: :lol:


feck off


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Yep, I'm easy enough to spot in a crowd. Just look for the one with the zimmer frame, looking miserable, talking to invisible friends and with wrinkles that can't be helped even with polyfilla .Bit like a cross between a bag lady, and Zelda from terrahawks, That'll be me.


Are you my twin? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well my mates bf is coming to so there will be another man to speak to lol :lol:

i was talking to niki87 last night and i said i would pos come to piccadilly, but where are we meeting there ?

im best meeting near greggs that entrance to the station as i know that bit the best


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> He's gonna look like such a pimp :thumbup:
> 
> So who is meeting at Picadilly? If I don't get lost and manage to actually get there then I will be meeting anyone and everyone at Picadilly :lol:
> 
> ...I will be the one with an insanely odd blonde haircut and a black ring through the middle of my nose  :lol: and yes, I am as odd as I sound :thumbup:


Yup I will be there looking and feeling increasingly boring haha!!!

And yeah Greggs entrance is good for me...slightly shorter walk to Weatherspoons and good. For anyone who is unsure it is the one on the paltform concourse (as the lift says) or the one where you get the trains  For those coming by tram...might be easiest to get the lift so you don't have to use the maze of escalators.

Anyone meeting at piccadilly or anyone who is unsure I am happy to PM you my number...only have 3 so far!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yup I will be there looking and feeling increasingly boring haha!!!
> 
> And yeah Greggs entrance is good for me...slightly shorter walk to Weatherspoons and good. For anyone who is unsure it is the one on the paltform concourse (as the lift says) or the one where you get the trains  For those coming by tram...might be easiest to get the lift so you don't have to use the maze of escalators.
> 
> Anyone meeting at piccadilly or anyone who is unsure I am happy to PM you my number...only have 3 so far!


i will text u wen im there lol , sort them pics out for you to x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i will text u wen im there lol , sort them pics out for you to x


:thumbup: Thanks!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

if anyone doesnt have my number and wants it drop me a pm
ive forgotten who does and doesnt have it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> if anyone doesnt have my number and wants it drop me a pm
> ive forgotten who does and doesnt have it


you should have mine i think lol

same goes for me, if u want it, send me a pm


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> you should have mine i think lol
> 
> same goes for me, if u want it, send me a pm


i have you


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I only have Metame's number so if I lose her I'm in the ****! :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I only have Metame's number so if I lose her I'm in the ****! :lol:


lol u can have mine if u like :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I only have Metame's number so if I lose her I'm in the ****! :lol:


you dont need anyone elses :lol:
the only reason you'll lose me is if you run away


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you dont need anyone elses :lol:
> the only reason you'll lose me is if you run away


:lol: I can't run away even if I want to - cos without you I can't get my car back!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: I can't run away even if I want to - cos without you I can't get my car back!


you can
you only need me to get onto the car park


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you can
> you only need me to get onto the car park


:lol: :lol: Didn't realise that! I'm not going to run away and leave you (unless you decide to go to a night club and then I'm off quick!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: :lol: Didn't realise that! I'm not going to run away and leave you (unless you decide to go to a night club and then I'm off quick!)


no
i dont do nightclubs
well... cant do nightclubs

and if i wear this teshirt i wouldnt be dressed for nightclubs either


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> no
> i dont do nightclubs
> well... cant do nightclubs
> 
> and if i wear this teshirt i wouldnt be dressed for nightclubs either


Phew! Why 'can't' you do nightclubs? You banned from them all for some reason  :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Phew! Why 'can't' you do nightclubs? You banned from them all for some reason  :lol:


no...

and its weird and sounds weird and i couldnt tell you here anyway


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> no...
> 
> and its weird and sounds weird and i couldnt tell you here anyway


I'm intrigued now! Already told you I'm a nosey cow :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm intrigued now! Already told you I'm a nosey cow :lol:


it makes me sound crazy and i think i did enough to make people think that already last night


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> it makes me sound crazy and i think i did enough to make people think that already last night


Now I'm even more intrigued! Apart from sending random texts what did you get up to?

I dont think you're crazy - but may change my opinion after Saturday :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Now I'm even more intrigued! Apart from sending random texts what did you get up to?
> 
> I dont think you're crazy - but may change my opinion after Saturday :lol: :lol:


i didnt send random texts!
i was excited about my t shirt!
and you could always just tell me to feck off and leave you alone!
but i cant believe you guessed what it was straight away 

and took mum to work nan for her bloodtest then shopping then back to hers via mine then back home and sorted tea out and just waiting to go and pick mum up

how was work?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i didnt send random texts!
> i was excited about my t shirt! You did last night bout your nephew! :lol:
> and you could always just tell me to feck off and leave you alone! Why would i do that? I like getting texts - as long as it isnt in the middle of the night!
> but i cant believe you guessed what it was straight away  It was cos of your avatar - my 2nd guess was going to be of someone in a highland hat
> ...


Came home early to iron clothes for saturday otherwise you lot would disown me (or make out you had taken pity on a down and out!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Came home early to iron clothes for saturday otherwise you lot would disown me (or make out you had taken pity on a down and out!)


hes my nephew that isnt my nephew and how sadistic SHE was being it shocked me!
******* bitch 

and are you ever in the mood for work?!

and i wouldnt disown you, i always look a tramp
so much thats what my friend used to tell people i was


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, 

Sorry been awol - work has been a 'mare. 

I am going... as long as the weather stays ok!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry been awol - work has been a 'mare.
> 
> I am going... as long as the weather stays ok!


yay!

2 days to go!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Only 2 days... bloody hell! What's the postcode of this place?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Only 2 days... bloody hell! What's the postcode of this place?


dunno
google it 
49 picadilly


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> dunno
> google it
> 49 picadilly


The Manchester & County
49 Piccadilly
Manchester
Greater Manchester
M1 2AP


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheers smudge
i would have done it but was on the phone :/


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> cheers smudge
> i would have done it but was on the phone :/


no prob


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Rang the wetherspoons! 

They said they can't reserve a table cos the match is on and can't guarantee that there will be a large enough table free for us all which is understandable! Other than that, she was glad we gave them a heads up lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Rang the wetherspoons!
> 
> They said they can't reserve a table cos the match is on and can't guarantee that there will be a large enough table free for us all which is understandable! Other than that, she was glad we gave them a heads up lol


lol, ok. well thanks for ringing :thumbup:

if anyones there early can you try and save a table  pleeease 

what times the match start?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> lol, ok. well thanks for ringing :thumbup:
> 
> if anyones there early can you try and save a table  pleeease
> 
> what times the match start?


the match is on at 5.15 :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> the match is on at 5.15 :lol:


and they cant reserve a table for 1?
how early do people like to get there to be pissed!?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> and they cant reserve a table for 1?
> how early do people like to get there to be pissed!?


all day, being pissed is the only way to watch football :lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Are we getting a meal in there?

I'm actually quite nervous in case you all hate me! I'm really [email protected]


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Are we getting a meal in there?
> 
> I'm actually quite nervous in case you all hate me! I'm really [email protected]


yeah i think so

and we cant ALL hate you
and i dont believe you're really quiet!

anyway noone will have time to hate you, they'll all be hating me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it's going to an interresting meet! I'm sure we all have ideas about what the others are going to be like, be good to see if we're right. I'm sure we'll all get on though, cos we already sort of know each other. We just don't know what we all look like.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Honestly I'm really quiet and never know what to say!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah this is gonna be fun. I am quiet too...until i drink...then I will become a little more fun an immediately red


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

so all you lot can drink which will help you all become fun and socialble and i will be left talking sense with the fe that are driving


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

metame said:


> so all you lot can drink which will help you all become fun and socialble and i will be left talking sense with the fe that are driving


You talk sense :lol: :lol: :lol:
That will be a first :001_tt2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> You talk sense :lol: :lol: :lol:
> That will be a first :001_tt2:


oh shut up


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Honestly I'm really quiet and never know what to say!


im quiet to would you believe it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> so all you lot can drink which will help you all become fun and socialble and i will be left talking sense with the fe that are driving


Haha oh dear. xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> im quiet to would you believe it


That cannot be true!

I'm driving so can have a tiny one at 1pm!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> That cannot be true!
> 
> I'm driving so can have a tiny one at 1pm!


What happened toyou training?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

An I change my mind again and not come now please?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> What happened toyou training?


Cost me the same the either way, and driving means I don't drink as really cannot afford alcohol.... and I'd be like the drunk tramp on the train as I don't know when to stop and last time I drank was escorted home by police...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Cost me the same the either way, and driving means I don't drink as really cannot afford alcohol.... and I'd be like the drunk tramp on the train as I don't know when to stop and last time I drank was escorted home by police...


And you're trying to convince us you're quiet?
Lol
And tbh soft drinks cost as much as alcohol now


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> And you're trying to convince us you're quiet?
> Lol
> And tbh soft drinks cost as much as alcohol now


Alcohol makes me loud and a bit erm of a disregard for authority. I ended up getting barred from a club where the manager used to come into my work and I had to serve him ..... very embarrassin!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> That cannot be true!
> 
> I'm driving so can have a tiny one at 1pm!


believe me its true lol



metame said:


> And you're trying to convince us you're quiet?
> Lol
> And tbh soft drinks cost as much as alcohol now


in our weatherspoons i drink blackcurrent and water and it costs me 30 p max lol ... some how i bet it will be a bit more in manchester


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> believe me its true lol
> 
> in our weatherspoons i drink blackcurrent and water and it costs me 30 p max lol ... some how i bet it will be a bit more in manchester


Meant coke n stuff not squash


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Erm....... in view of my accident yesterday ( http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/148167-ive-had-accident.html )

can I go tandem on your zimmerframe please jetsmum?

When we meet - I'll be the one being held up by the ginger one in the cow hat :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I think it's going to an interresting meet! I'm sure we all have ideas about what the others are going to be like, be good to see if we're right. I'm sure we'll all get on though, cos we already sort of know each other. We just don't know what we all look like.


This is what's worrying me, how will we all know who each other are :lol:

I honestly think we need a way of identifying ourselves!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Erm....... in view of my accident yesterday ( http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/148167-ive-had-accident.html )
> 
> can I go tandem on your zimmerframe please jetsmum?
> 
> When we meet - I'll be the one being held up by the ginger one in the cow hat :lol: :lol:


i had a really weird dream about this meet up yesterday... that i had to go into manchester for somthing with my family/sister mainly and (it involved being enslaved and superheros too but hat bits not important) and i was meant to be coming back to stoke to meet you and couldnt escape until 6 and i ran to the weatherspoons and everyone had only just go there and they were all eating and i was trying to phone you and you wouldnt answer!
oh and i wasnt wearing my cow hat i'd found my winged hat!



Verbatim said:


> This is what's worrying me, how will we all know who each other are :lol:
> 
> I honestly think we need a way of identifying ourselves!


my nan bought me a new tshirt yesterday... with grouchy smurf on!
im veyr tempted to wear it and then you should know who i am cause i'll be ewearing my avatar apart from its yellow not blue but then that would be even more obvious... i think everyone needs to wear weird head wear...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I hope you lot have a lovely time on your meet xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha thanks w~ma


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> haha thanks w~ma


You're very welcome  Are there going to be photos for me to see when I get back from hols?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> You're very welcome  Are there going to be photos for me to see when I get back from hols?


dunno
i'll take my camera but ive lost my cord for it


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> dunno
> i'll take my camera but ive lost my cord for it


Aww heck, I've done the same with my phone one 
Was looking forward to seeing your new smurf t-shirt :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

> my nan bought me a new tshirt yesterday... with grouchy smurf on!
> im veyr tempted to wear it and then you should know who i am cause i'll be ewearing my avatar apart from its yellow not blue but then that would be even more obvious... i think everyone needs to wear weird head wear...


That would be a great idea  unfortunately I don't have a David Mitchell tshirt but if I did, I'd wear it!

Dunno what to wear yet, I am usually in denim shorts so probably them and a tshirt :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> That would be a great idea  unfortunately I don't have a David Mitchell tshirt but if I did, I'd wear it!
> 
> Dunno what to wear yet, I am usually in denim shorts so probably them and a tshirt :lol:


shorts?
in this weather?!

and CAstbury and me were worried everyone would be looking smart and we'd look like tramps :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> This is what's worrying me, how will we all know who each other are :lol:
> 
> I honestly think we need a way of identifying ourselves!


How about we all stick post it notes to our coats or bags with PF and our names and user names on. Then we can just throw them away when not needed. Might look a bit silly, but hey who cares


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> How about we all stick post it notes to our coats or bags with PF and our names and user names on. Then we can just throw them away when not needed. Might look a bit silly, but hey who cares


we should all make paper hats with pf on and wear them and hope it doesnt rain!
post it notes would be too small really 

and good morning and sorry about last night


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> How about we all stick post it notes to our coats or bags with PF and our names and user names on. Then we can just throw them away when not needed. Might look a bit silly, but hey who cares


we need to do something,, i dont mind wearing a post it not lol


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Doesn't anybody want my number? :frown2: I'd be very, very good at giving directions to the rendezvous!?  ..................:arf:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> we need to do something,, i dont mind wearing a post it not lol


yeah but you have tio get pretty cklose to see a post it note...

everyone could make a little pf flag!

and i think everyone would recognise you smudge


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Doesn't anybody want my number? :frown2: I'd be very, very good at giving directions to the rendezvous!?  ..................:arf:


im happy to have your number but beware of random texts


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

metame said:


> im happy to have your number but beware of random texts


'random texts' from Metame....er.. :crying: ....on second thoughts... no thanks :hand:

Have fun tomorrow folks. We'll all be thinking of you xx :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> 'random texts' from Metame....er.. :crying: ....on second thoughts... no thanks :hand:
> 
> Have fun tomorrow folks. We'll all be thinking of you xx :thumbup:


Fine 
Be like that
:crying:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Doesn't anybody want my number? :frown2: I'd be very, very good at giving directions to the rendezvous!?  ..................:arf:


you can have my number to if u like, just pm me



metame said:


> yeah but you have tio get pretty cklose to see a post it note...
> 
> everyone could make a little pf flag!
> 
> and i think everyone would recognise you smudge


lol thanks... although im going to bring this with me so u will def know its me lmao (my frog bag )


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> shorts?
> in this weather?!
> 
> and CAstbury and me were worried everyone would be looking smart and we'd look like tramps :lol:


I wear black tights with them - it's actually warmer than jeans, I have proven this by walking over the yorkshire moors at 10am on a sunday morning, I was warmer than everyone else in their hiking gear :thumbup:

so it's looking like there will be two tramps and a tart in hotpants turning up so far... I think we will be a recogniseable bunch :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metame said:


> we should all make paper hats with pf on and wear them and hope it doesnt rain!
> post it notes would be too small really
> 
> and good morning and sorry about last night


I don't know how to make a paper hat, I was off school that day. How about everyone carries a sheet of white paper with pf on it. I don't think we'd look too silly and no one else will be doing it.

Morning Smurf, it's ok


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I wear black tights with them - it's actually warmer than jeans, I have proven this by walking over the yorkshire moors at 10am on a sunday morning, I was warmer than everyone else in their hiking gear :thumbup:
> 
> so it's looking like there will be two tramps and a tart in hotpants turning up so far... I think we will be a recogniseable bunch :lol:


ah ok! gdgd...

and yep, looking good so far

and m friend actualy used to tell everyone i was a tramp 

castbury wont shes iroend her clothes :scared:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't know if this is true but apparently the colour red stands out in a crowd to the human eye. You could all wear a red circle or square on your right arm or something?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got red hair, does that count?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I don't know if this is true but apparently the colour red stands out in a crowd to the human eye. You could all wear a red circle or square on your right arm or something?


one problem there will be a lot of red about tomorrow with man u playing lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I don't know how to make a paper hat, I was off school that day. How about everyone carries a sheet of white paper with pf on it. I don't think we'd look too silly and no one else will be doing it.
> 
> Morning Smurf, it's ok


I'll believe you

And I'm sure we'll all find each other
If you have a mobile and want my number let me know


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I've got a red wig I could wear if it will help people recognise me?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I've got a red wig I could wear if it will help people recognise me?


i'll lend you my other hat!

( i say 'other' i definitley have more than two... a LOT more than two...)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

looky! looky! awesome t-shirt!

ANDDDDD the cow hat - just look out for this


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

So the big question is what is everyone wearing? I was thinking of just jeans and a top and trainers rather than a heels or anything like that?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> So the big question is what is everyone wearing? I was thinking of just jeans and a top and trainers rather than a heels or anything like that?


above tshirt and jeans


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> looky! looky! awesome t-shirt!
> 
> ANDDDDD the cow hat - just look out for this


OMG! I love the cow hat/t-shirt. I'll borrow a hat if you would prefer me not to wear my red wig? :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope you guys don't mind I'm bringing my OH, housemate and her bf (got cinema plans afterwards )


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Wearing t-shirt/jeans and one of Metame's hats - and looking like a tramp (not cos of Metame's hat - hopefully that will make me look more decent!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> OMG! I love the cow hat/t-shirt. I'll borrow a hat if you would prefer me not to wear my red wig? :lol:


you can wear your red wig if you want?!


CAstbury said:


> Wearing t-shirt/jeans *and one of Metame's hats *- and looking like a tramp (not cos of Metame's hat - hopefully that will make me look more decent!)


ok but that means its up to you to find me first cause i cant find you if you're distinguishing feature is my hat which i will have til ive met you!

andddddd...
hopefully there wont be that many people about the

still for 11?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Argent said:


> Hope you guys don't mind I'm bringing my OH, housemate and her bf (got cinema plans afterwards )


yeah we mind! 
i think thats rude, selfish and very inconsiderate!

:lol:
only joking!

but you two who are bringing back up, probably cause you think we're crazy but how do we know you're not bringing your murdering gang?!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hahaha we could be a bunch of crazies!

So how many people is that now? Oh I am nervous, and your all gonna think i'm a weeeirdo!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol you had me worried then!!!

Nah I'm nervous of social situations where I don't really know anyone, but we've been wanting to go and see Tangled for ages and can't really afford to be popping in and out of Manchester every other day, so decided to cram it all into one day then go back to housemate's bf's for a nighttime party (drinks and Amnesia woot!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i get really nervous too
reeeeellly bad at this
and i may seem a bit crazy cause my brain goes into defensive mode and rambles OR it goes into silent nod and agree mode but i cant seem to find the right balance... :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> i get really nervous too
> reeeeellly bad at this
> and i may seem a bit crazy cause my brain goes into defensive mode and rambles OR it goes into silent nod and agree mode but i cant seem to find the right balance... :lol:


i'm like that, I just go dead quiet!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you can wear your red wig if you want?!
> 
> ok but that means its up to you to find me first cause i cant find you if you're distinguishing feature is my hat which i will have til ive met you!
> 
> ...


I'd prefer not to wear my red wig - cos I look silly! :lol:

I'll find you in Stoke - hopefully there wont be too many people walking round in smurf t-shirts. I'll be driving a very dirty silver megane estate.

Aiming to leave mine at 10.15 and get to meeting place at 11 - dont worry if you are late. Wonder if the train will allow 2 nutters in weird hats on? :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> i'm like that, I just go dead quiet!


more people have admitted to being quiet/shy than loud and noisy... i think we should take a ball or something to passa around and when you have it it's your turn to speak...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i'll lend you my other hat!
> 
> ( i say 'other' i definitley have more than two... a LOT more than two...)


I think I'll look cool in this hat :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> more people have admitted to being quiet/shy than loud and noisy... i think we should take a ball or something to passa around and when you have it it's your turn to speak...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Can people PM me some mobile numbers?! I put mine in the group thing but I don't think anyone really goes on there!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'd prefer not to wear my red wig - cos I look silly! :lol:
> 
> I'll find you in Stoke - hopefully there wont be too many people walking round in smurf t-shirts. I'll be driving a very dirty silver megane estate.
> 
> Aiming to leave mine at 10.15 and get to meeting place at 11 - dont worry if you are late. Wonder if the train will allow 2 nutters in weird hats on? :lol:


you cant get onto the car park without me though!

will you be driving along station road? or down from college road?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it new? As when I put M1 2AP into google maps I can't find picadilly, its something like Back Picadilly... and it is a back alley.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


are you agreeing with me then?


CharleyRogan said:


> Is it new? As when I put M1 2AP into google maps I can't find picadilly, its something like Back Picadilly... and it is a back alley.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Just try Manchester Picadilly Train Station/Railway and see if that comes up?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Can people PM me some mobile numbers?! I put mine in the group thing but I don't think anyone really goes on there!


i obviously cant even put a number in my phone correctly :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry but this whetherspoons doesn't exist!!!     I cannot find it on google maps!!!    

But.... I'm not best known for my geography!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm sorry but this whetherspoons doesn't exist!!!     I cannot find it on google maps!!!
> 
> But.... I'm not best known for my geography!


it is

googlemap 'weatehrspoons manchester' and its the first one that cmae up for me

i tried to prt sc and show you but it wont let me upload


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have done that! And it tells me that this is Whetherspoons......


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It has gone downhill rececntly


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I may have found it, but just cannot see it on google maps. I'm just gonna find the nearest car park, and ask for directions!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

well i doubt we need to be bothered by people watching the match then...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have done that! And it tells me that this is Whetherspoons......


OMG! Looks like some drug den


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> OMG! Looks like some drug den


course

you DO know who you're meeting up with, right?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that might be the back of it, as every time I put the postcode in, it sends me to some weird back alley that you just wouldn't wanna be near!!!

Wonder if its free parking?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> course
> 
> you DO know who you're meeting up with, right?


  :scared: :scared: :eek6: :eek6:  

I thought I was meeting a nice young lady from Stoke not some dodgy drug dealer from the Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :scared: :scared: :eek6: :eek6:
> 
> I thought I was meeting a nice young lady from Stoke not some dodgy drug dealer from the Jeremy Kyle show


Buy one get one free


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I think that might be the back of it, as every time I put the postcode in, it sends me to some weird back alley that you just wouldn't wanna be near!!!
> 
> Wonder if its free parking?


On a serious not....you will have to research parking....there is very little around there. The Weatherspoons isn't even accessible by car...certainly not parking! xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is Stoke not miles and miles away?

When we went to Alton Towers it took forrrrrever!

I decided that, I am going to go shopping, buy some new clothes and tell you what i'll be wearing tomorrow. I'm a fat heffa so you shouldn't have trouble finding me! Hope you not all skinny buggers! I would not be happy hahahaha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :scared: :scared: :eek6: :eek6:
> 
> I thought I was meeting *a nice young lady* from Stoke not some dodgy drug dealer from the Jeremy Kyle show


uhh... you HAVE been talking to me havent you?!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> On a serious not....you will have to research parking....there is very little around there. The Weatherspoons isn't even accessible by car...certainly not parking! xx


Seen a big NCP cark park on there by picadilly, and I don't think prices can shock me since its 4 quid a day at uni anyway!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Seen a big NCP cark park on there by picadilly, and I don't think prices can shock me since its 4 quid a day at uni anyway!


:thumbup: Well done!! Never thought to say that!!

£4 is effing ridiculous....for a student!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> :thumbup: Well done!! Never thought to say that!!
> 
> £4 is effing ridiculous....for a student!!


yep! they won't give me a parking permit as I have to live 90 mins away by public transport!

I live 85 mins away according to them!

So yeah £4 a day, 3 days a week. Bus isn't any cheaper. Preston Council are a riiiiip! Where I live they wouldn't get away with it!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> yep! they won't give me a parking permit as I have to live 90 mins away by public transport!
> 
> I live 85 mins away according to them!
> 
> So yeah £4 a day, 3 days a week. Bus isn't any cheaper. Preston Council are a riiiiip! Where I live they wouldn't get away with it!


thats rubbish


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> yep! they won't give me a parking permit as I have to live 90 mins away by public transport!
> 
> I live 85 mins away according to them!
> 
> So yeah £4 a day, 3 days a week. Bus isn't any cheaper. Preston Council are a riiiiip! Where I live they wouldn't get away with it!


Eesh!! Though saying that it costs me £23 a week to get to and from uni...and that doesn't include taxi fares for the days I am running late for train or simply can't be arsed lol 

It is ridiculous though...cos it must cost a bomb in petrol too!! Hmmm naughty council peeps!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> thats rubbish


Yep! But when I have my degree hopefully I'll be earning enough were £4 won't bother me!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Eesh!! Though saying that it costs me £23 a week to get to and from uni...and that doesn't include taxi fares for the days I am running late for train or simply can't be arsed lol
> 
> It is ridiculous though...cos it must cost a bomb in petrol too!! Hmmm naughty council peeps!!!


Preston actually has cheap petrol compared to Formby! Its about 5p cheaper so fill up there. I could try and park somewhere where I am not supposed to and risk a parking fine, but its like £40 quid... rather just pay my £4!

Used to live there and Council Tax was a bomb and they did sod all! Not nearly as bad as Sefton though... they did nothing with the snow. It was like crossing a barrier from tons of snow to none where Preston Council had done something bout it!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Can people PM me some mobile numbers?! I put mine in the group thing but I don't think anyone really goes on there!


pm u mine in a sec

if you know your way around manchester, there is a few cheaper carparks, opp the entrance to the manchester arena carpark .... not rediculas prices either


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you cant get onto the car park without me though!
> 
> will you be driving along station road? or down from college road?


Unless I get lost I will be driving along Station Road and turning into college Road



CharleyRogan said:


> Is Stoke not miles and miles away?
> 
> When we went to Alton Towers it took forrrrrever!
> 
> I decided that, I am going to go shopping, buy some new clothes and tell you what i'll be wearing tomorrow. I'm a fat heffa so you shouldn't have trouble finding me! Hope you not all skinny buggers! I would not be happy hahahaha


Stoke is miles away - but I'm driving from Cannock to Stoke to meet up with Metame = then we are going to catch train to Picadilly.

I'm a heffa as well :thumbup:



metame said:


> uhh... you HAVE been talking to me havent you?!


Erm...... yes - and you appear to be no more mental than me :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

How far is manchester arena from picadilly? I been there once when I was about 18!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Unless I get lost I will be driving along Station Road and turning into college Road
> 
> ok cool because you'll be turning right into college road off the mini roundabout and then you turn right again into the carpark. I'll be sat on the wall waiting for you if all gies well and if not you can just loiter outside the library though i shall aim to be there for 11
> 
> ...


im mental at the minute  :crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> How far is manchester arena from picadilly? I been there once when I was about 18!


you say that like 18 was years ago for you... you're closer to it than i am


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> How far is manchester arena from picadilly? I been there once when I was about 18!


im guessing between 20 to 30 mins walk ... u can always get on the metrolink to piccadilly or to picadilly gardens
Bing Maps


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG just looking at car park prices..... some of them want £5 an hour!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> you say that like 18 was years ago for you... you're closer to it than i am


Haha but i went by train then taxi so dunno where it is!

Been to Heywood a few times since my friend lived there!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> OMG just looking at car park prices..... some of them want £5 an hour!


yep thats the main one... these are cheaper ... right opp the arena carpark entrance


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Would you all agree that this is 5 quid whatever time you stay for?

Car Park Finder


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Would you all agree that this is 5 quid whatever time you stay for?
> 
> Car Park Finder


looks like it to me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Haha but i went by train then taxi so dunno where it is!
> 
> Been to Heywood a few times since my friend lived there!


Hey thats near me!! 

There is a metrolink from the Arena to Piccadilly Gardens...the Weathersppons is right near the metrolink stop for Piccadilly Gardens!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is the arena by Dale Street?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

> 1 Hour	5.00
> 2 Hours	5.00
> 4 Hours	5.00
> 8 Hours	5.00


:lol::lol::lol:

surely it would have been cheaper and easier to put up to 8 hours - £5


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> surely it would have been cheaper and easier to put up to 8 hours - £5


Hopefully its not a typo! And its great as its only a 5 min walk from where I need to be, but unfortunately I have to walk down Back Picadilly :/


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Is the arena by Dale Street?


The Manchester Evening News Arena is located in the City Centre, on the corner of Trinity Way, Hunts Bank and Great Ducie Street, and is adjacent to Victoria Station. For Sat Nav systems our postcode is M3 1AR.

this is the distance from dale street to the arena

Bing Maps


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Hopefully its not a typo! And its great as its only a 5 min walk from where I need to be, but unfortunately I have to walk down Back Picadilly :/


Don't woprry it's not too bad around there really...especially on a busy Saturday morning


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Just searched some where else for that car park and they say its 4 quid for your whole stay on a saturday


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Don't woprry it's not too bad around there really...especially on a busy Saturday morning


From that piccy it seems like it has seen better times!! hahaha


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> The Manchester Evening News Arena is located in the City Centre, on the corner of Trinity Way, Hunts Bank and Great Ducie Street, and is adjacent to Victoria Station. For Sat Nav systems our postcode is M3 1AR.
> 
> this is the distance from dale street to the arena
> 
> Bing Maps


Oops I was thinking of another arena!! She's right! Though it is not 5 mins away. 15 maybe. I am getting metrolink from Victoria if you wanna join me Charley to save walking around back streets?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oops I was thinking of another arena!! She's right! Though it is not 5 mins away. 15 maybe. I am getting metrolink from Victoria if you wanna join me Charley to save walking around back streets?


lol which arena were u thinking of


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol which arena were u thinking of


G-Mex centre thing


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Great Ducie Street rings a bell.

I think I have found the perfect place, that Dale Street car park is literally 2 mins and cheap! Think I'll be okay! Thanks for the offer Niki!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

niki87 said:


> G-Mex centre thing


lol yea i know where u mean , opp bridgewater hall

(know my concert places there lol )


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i cant believe its been 37 days, 54 pages and it's still going ahead!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Its actually less distance not using motorways for me!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just wanna say hope you guys have a great time.:thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i cant believe its been 37 days, 54 pages and it's still going ahead!


There is still time for people to change their minds


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

so are we all meeting up at piccadilly or are some going straight to weatherspoons?

im def goin piccadilly, with my best mate and her bf tagging along


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Just wanna say hope you guys have a great time.:thumbup:


wish you were coming too 


CAstbury said:


> There is still time for people to change their minds


haha
ive already changed my mind multiple times


smudge2009 said:


> so are we all meeting up at piccadilly or are some going straight to weatherspoons?
> 
> im def goin piccadilly, with my best mate and her bf tagging along


well CAstbury and I will be arriving into picadilly at... 12.28 if all goes according to plan (that was the right train, yeah?)


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> wish you were coming too
> 
> haha
> ive already changed my mind multiple times
> ...


okies, im going to be outside near the entrance where greggs is ... will have my frog bag with me


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I just found out I am going to preston for 10am to pick up a tele as well, lot of driving for me tomorrow!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I just found out I am going to preston for 10am to pick up a tele as well, lot of driving for me tomorrow!


good luck!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> wish you were coming too


Wish I was too (jealous) :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

But got to babysit instead.

So need lots of pics:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup I will be at piccadilly for 12.30...probs a little earlier


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh pics :/


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm getting dropped off at 'spoons so I'll meet you all there:thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> haha
> ive already changed my mind multiple times
> 
> well CAstbury and I will be arriving into picadilly at... 12.28 if all goes according to plan (that was the right train, yeah?)


Well if you decide you aren't going - text me before 10am to save me a journey to pick you up :lol:

Yes that is the correct train :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I just found out I am going to preston for 10am to pick up a tele as well, lot of driving for me tomorrow!


good luck!


deb53 said:


> Wish I was too (jealous) :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> But got to babysit instead.
> 
> So need lots of pics:thumbup:


nah you dont. you dont wanna meet up with this lot 
they'll scar you forever


niki87 said:


> Yup I will be at piccadilly for 12.30...probs a little earlier


we'll see you there then


jetsmum said:


> I'm getting dropped off at 'spoons so I'll meet you all there:thumbup:


you can save us a table then!

thing is if a few of us meet at picadilly we can always split off and people wait there and another group go to w'spoons so anyone arriving there isnt on their own, right?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Well if you decide you aren't going - text me before 10am to save me a journey to pick you up :lol:
> 
> Yes that is the correct train :thumbup:


but you're not picking me up 
i'm just getting you somewhere free and safe to leave your car

because for some reason you want to drive into stoke?! :confused1:

plus if i do that this will be the consequences

9.59 am - i'm not coming
10.01am - have fun and say hi to everyone
10.07am - i am coming, see you in a bit
10.19am - no im not coming
10.31am - sorry for messing you around, im definitley not coming now
10.42am - do you think people will hate me for not coming?
10.45am - i am coming, sorry!
10.51am - i know i know you're not replying cause you're probably driving if you got the message to say i was coming after the one that said im not but i am coming really sorry for messing you around :/
10.59am - im sat on the wall. see you in a bit


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have metames number and Smudge's so I'll text one of you when I am nearly there.

Anyone else driving?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have metames number and Smudge's so I'll text one of you when I am nearly there.
> 
> Anyone else driving?


I texted you...but no reply as of yet


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I texted you...but no reply as of yet


i text her and it was the wrong bloody number

not the worst text ive sent regarding wrong numbers though


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I texted you...but no reply as of yet


Not had a message! I'll check that number i put up!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> i text her and it was the wrong bloody number
> 
> not the worst text ive sent regarding wrong numbers though


Haha well I gave my name away and that's it really. Some poor person is gonna be getting a barrage of strangers off some forum haha!!!



CharleyRogan said:


> Not had a message! I'll check that number i put up!


:thumbup: Lol OK!! Will check in a bit!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> but you're not picking me up
> i'm just getting you somewhere free and safe to leave your car
> 
> because for some reason you want to drive into stoke?! :confused1:
> ...


I knew what I meant when I said I was picking you up.

Reason for driving to Stoke was:

a) if I go to local station I need to leave my house at 8.30pm TONIGHT to get to Manchester for lunchtime tomorrow.

b) I have no desire to travel from Wolverhampton and leave my car there 

c) I'm scared to travel on a train on my own - so need you to look after me

If you text to say you aren't going I'll turn round, come home and put you on ignore :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I knew what I meant when I said I was picking you up.
> 
> Reason for driving to Stoke was:
> 
> ...


you're mean :crying:
you can pick me up if you want but you've already said you're rubbish with directions :lol:

and i'll look after you i suppose

and i already said im not gonna text you to tell you im not going


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Niki, think my phone was playing up, but now recieving messages! But still not had one from you!! I just sent you one!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Niki, think my phone was playing up, but now recieving messages! But still not had one from you!! I just sent you one!


i think you're playing a practical joke and giving everyone your wrong number :/


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Niki, think my phone was playing up, but now recieving messages! But still not had one from you!! I just sent you one!


OK not received anything...my num ends in 401....that right? Just sent you another.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Niki, think my phone was playing up, but now recieving messages! But still not had one from you!! I just sent you one!


Oh got it  Thanks!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Mines either 623853 or 853623........ but sure its 623853...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Mines either 623853 or 853623........ but sure its 623853...


Yup the last one!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you're mean :crying:
> you can pick me up if you want but you've already said you're rubbish with directions :lol:
> 
> and i'll look after you i suppose
> ...


I am rubbish - and as I havent got a printer that works now I will have no chance to print off directions in time. So leave it that I will see you on College road and then when we come back (if you havent run away from me) then I will drop you off nearer home. (yours not mine!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I am
> rubbish - and as I havent got a printer that works now I will have no chance to print off directions in time. So leave it that I will see you on College road and then when we come back (if you havent run away from me) then I will drop you off nearer home. (yours not mine!)


im happy to be dropped off nearer yours
im happy not to come home at all

(if anyones looking for a willing murder victim...)

plus you'll be dying to get rid of me anyhow by then


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> im happy to be dropped off nearer yours
> im happy not to come home at all
> 
> (if anyones looking for a willing murder victim...)
> ...


Awww you are so hard on yourself!!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Awww you are so hard on yourself!!!


She is - isnt she? Looking forward to meeting Metame - to see if she is as evil as she makes out


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Awww you are so hard on yourself!!!





CAstbury said:


> She is - isnt she?


no im not!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> no im not!


You are - you put yourself down - saying I'll prob run away from you (or something similar).

Offering to be a murder victim.

We loves you :thumbup:

And now I am going to cook my curry :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> You are - you put yourself down - saying I'll prob run away from you (or something similar).
> 
> Offering to be a murder victim.
> 
> ...


no im not, no i dont, and you probably will!
and i am happy to be
and stop it!

enjoy your curry!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Think we should set up a "Give some love to metame" thread

vote??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Think we should set up a "Give some love to metame" thread
> 
> vote??


She might get us though!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Think we should set up a "Give some love to metame" thread
> 
> vote??


to put it ever so nicely and in terms you will understand...

feck off!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

metame said:


> to put it ever so nicely and in terms you will understand...
> 
> feck off!


Charming


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> to put it ever so nicely and in terms you will understand...
> 
> feck off!


Ahhhh OK I will set it up later then.....with added fluffiness...hearts borders....mwaaaaaaa :001_tt1: :001_tt2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ahhhh OK I will set it up later then.....with added fluffiness...hearts borders....mwaaaaaaa :001_tt1: :001_tt2:


im *not *above murder


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Niki better watch out tomorrow!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> im *not *above murder


OMG! I'm travelling on a train with you - I'm scared now :scared: :scared:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> OMG! I'm travelling on a train with you - I'm scared now :scared: :scared:


:lol:

daft sod 


rona said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow :thumbup:


evening ronaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow :thumbup:


The youngsters will have an excellent time - will just look like they are doing their bit for 'care in the community' taking an elderly person out for the day :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> The youngsters will have an excellent time - will just look like they are doing their bit for 'care in the community' taking an elderly person out for the day :lol: :lol:


what you on about?

i have to have a day pass to go out!

:lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> The youngsters will have an excellent time - will just look like they are doing their bit for 'care in the community' taking an elderly person out for the day :lol: :lol:


Oh heck! I was referring me when I said taking an elderley person out! Nobody else :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> what you on about?
> 
> i have to have a day pass to go out!
> 
> :lol:


Okay then - maybe this is what Cameron and Cleggy were on about - the 'big society' - instead of paying coouncil employees to take the nutters out - they are getting the PFers to do it for free :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Oh heck! I was referring me when I said taking an elderley person out! Nobody else :lol:


well you two will be sharing the zimmer so... who's pushing who?! :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> well you two will be sharing the zimmer so... who's pushing who?! :lol:


Dilemma - I cant push cos my back is bad - but if I go infront there wont be room for Jetsmum! :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG! they have forecast snow for tomorrow - hope I dont get snowed in, in Manchester,:lol: with a bunch of nutters from PF


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

After reading these posts again, I think we're in for a fun time tomorrow.Provided they don't throw us out for being too rowdy


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

hahahaha now that would be hell! I hate snow!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> OMG! they have forecast snow for tomorrow - hope I dont get snowed in, in Manchester,:lol: with a bunch of nutters from PF


my mu said she reckons its gonns snow
you telling me shes RIGHT about soething?

light here is terrible and the sky is overcast and its like its foggy but its NOT foggy


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

The sky is full of snow


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Have a grand time tomorrow everyone....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Just cold here!! Bit cloudy!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> The sky is full of snow


i know 


paddyjulie said:


> Have a grand time tomorrow everyone....:thumbup::thumbup:


you can still come!

(i *will* keep pushing this...)


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Right you lot.......

I'm goin gnow - got stuff to do.........

so I will see you all tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Right you lot.......
> 
> I'm goin gnow - got stuff to do.........
> 
> so I will see you all tomorrow :thumbup:


you're leaving really early


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you're leaving really early


Apart from cooking my tea - I've done nothing this afternoon except be on here :lol:

I really do have to do stuff.

Now dont have any arguments while I am away! :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Apart from cooking my tea - I've done nothing this afternoon except be on here :lol:
> 
> I really do have to do stuff.
> 
> Now dont have any arguments while I am away! :lol: :lol:


apart from clean the bathroom and go shopping ive done nothing ALL DAY :crying:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hooray not long now!!

Been looking at travelling to Piccadilly... I will have to walk there from Chorlton Street....does anyone know if it's easy to get there? I've looked it up on google maps and stuff but it's hard to tell just how far it is


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> hooray not long now!!
> 
> Been looking at travelling to Piccadilly... I will have to walk there from Chorlton Street....does anyone know if it's easy to get there? I've looked it up on google maps and stuff but it's hard to tell just how far it is


no idea sorry

:/


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> no idea sorry
> 
> :/


okay 

I've just gone on google street view and tried to find my way from the chorlton street bus stop to piccadilly. According to Traveline it's a 7 minute walk, but it's just making sure I actually walk the right way LOL I am gonna keep going over the route on google street view and try to memorise landmarks and the directions 

I think I will get there :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> okay
> 
> I've just gone on google street view and tried to find my way from the chorlton street bus stop to piccadilly. According to Traveline it's a 7 minute walk, but it's just making sure I actually walk the right way LOL I am gonna keep going over the route on google street view and try to memorise landmarks and the directions
> 
> I think I will get there :thumbup:


i did that for getting to my interview in london and it was about a 10 minute walk from the station... i went the wrong way 

25 minutes walking later i turned round and went back, noone would stop and tell me they were all 'busy' 

then i walked the other way found the interview place but walked straight passed morrisons


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> i did that for getting to my interview in london and it was about a 10 minute walk from the station... i went the wrong way
> 
> 25 minutes walking later i turned round and went back, noone would stop and tell me they were all 'busy'
> 
> then i walked the other way found the interview place but walked straight passed morrisons


haha it's so scary walking somewhere i've never been before! I was gonna rely on GPS on my ipod until I realised I probably won't get any internet connection and therefore won't be able to use the GPS..... actually I don't even know if my iPod has GPS, I am just assuming it does :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> okay
> 
> I've just gone on google street view and tried to find my way from the chorlton street bus stop to piccadilly. According to Traveline it's a 7 minute walk, but it's just making sure I actually walk the right way LOL I am gonna keep going over the route on google street view and try to memorise landmarks and the directions
> 
> I think I will get there :thumbup:


Just ask anyone for directions, we don't bite you know:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Just ask anyone for directions, we don't bite you know:thumbup:


i do :001_unsure:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

okay just one more annoying question :lol:

How do you actually get into picadilly station? Is it from any of these places?

(click the small picture to expand it and make it a big picture lol)

once I know this, I am 99.9% certain that I will get there without disaster lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

no idea
i'll be coming OUT not going IN

:lol:

(sorry that doesnt help.)

theres an opening by the bus station/turning circle thing


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> no idea
> i'll be coming OUT not going IN
> 
> :lol:
> ...


Yeah i think i am going to give that bit a go :lol: the one in the first picture is just tram tracks through those archway things so I am guessing you can't go through there :lol: but it's the only part of piccadilly station i've ever actually walked past!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> okay just one more annoying question :lol:
> 
> How do you actually get into picadilly station? Is it from any of these places?
> 
> ...


They are both Piccadilly station...to complicate matter lol!

The first pic with the arches....there is a ramp leading to the walkway on top of those arches that leads to the "Greggs entrance" which is where we are all congregating. The second pic shows the taxti exit. xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> They are both Piccadilly station...to complicate matter lol!
> 
> The first pic with the arches....there is a ramp leading to the walkway on top of those arches that leads to the "Greggs entrance" which is where we are all congregating. The second pic shows the taxti exit. xx


oh okay, I guess it will be easier for me to find my way in from there then.... me and the OH were in Manchester in december and we happened to wander past that arch bit, I nearly got hit by several trams so I will have to be really careful around there.... I have had one VERY narrow escape from a Manchester tram once before with my ex   so someone might have to hold my hand around there :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> oh okay, I guess it will be easier for me to find my way in from there then.... me and the OH were in Manchester in december and we happened to wander past that arch bit, I nearly got hit by several trams so I will have to be really careful around there.... I have had one VERY narrow escape from a Manchester tram once before with my ex   so someone might have to hold my hand around there :lol: :lol:


Haha...if you come in the taxi exit you can get the lift up to it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Haha...if you come in the taxi exit you can get the lift up to it.


okey dokey.... well the route I will walk brings me out at Picadilly where the arches are (that road right across, there's a pub called Monroes on the end) so I may as well go in that way  saves me walking right around to the front just to walk to the back of the station again lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> okey dokey.... well the route I will walk brings me out at Picadilly where the arches are (that road right across, there's a pub called Monroes on the end) so I may as well go in that way  saves me walking right around to the front just to walk to the back of the station again lol


I agree it is the best way!! xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

right u guys im off to bed,, see u tomorrows ... watch out for my frog bag :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

night, sleep well


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

night night xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

omg I am really excited now, don't think I will sleep tonight! Niki I have got your number and Metame I have got yours as well so I will text you both when I get off the bus at Chorlton street to let you know I am nearly there, reckon I will be about 10 minutes max  so just let me know where you're waiting and I will find you both :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> omg I am really excited now, don't think I will sleep tonight! Niki I have got your number and Metame I have got yours as well so I will text you both when I get off the bus at Chorlton street to let you know I am nearly there, reckon I will be about 10 minutes max  so just let me know where you're waiting and I will find you both :thumbup:


thats if we find each other!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> thats if we find each other!


oh yeah :lol: :lol:

well I will text you both anyway, find out where you are


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

HEY GUYSSS!!!!

for anyone that is worried they wont see me in the cow hat or CAstbury in my *other* hat...

i just made a (really crappy) flag 

but i couldnt find a proper stick so it's on 3 metre long straws...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> HEY GUYSSS!!!!
> 
> for anyone that is worried they wont see me in the cow hat or CAstbury in my *other* hat...
> 
> ...


:lol:

what does it look like :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> :lol:
> 
> what does it look like :lol:


well its black with a yellow 'PF' on it and squiggles and stars and red dots...

and thats if it dries by tomorrow
ive been meaning to do it all day


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> well its black with a yellow 'PF' on it and squiggles and stars and red dots...
> 
> and thats if it dries by tomorrow
> ive been meaning to do it all day


:lol: :lol: :lol: that's hilarious! I'm sure it'll be dry by the morning! Is there somewhere cool you could leave it? (cool as in cold :lol

hmm I really wanna make something now :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: that's hilarious! I'm sure it'll be dry by the morning! Is there somewhere cool you could leave it? (cool as in cold :lol
> 
> hmm I really wanna make something now :lol:


well noone else tried anything :/

and oh yeah just try and fololow *my* creative streak...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> well noone else tried anything :/
> 
> and oh yeah just try and fololow *my* creative streak...


haha mine will never be as creative as that!

Was thinking more along the lines of a crappy name badge - bit of paper and a safety pin :lol:

i'm sure it won't be needed anyway, don't think we will have much trouble finding each other!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> haha mine will never be as creative as that!
> 
> Was thinking more along the lines of a crappy name badge - bit of paper and a safety pin :lol:
> 
> i'm sure it won't be needed anyway, don't think we will have much trouble finding each other!


the people wandering around looking slightly suspicious and staring at everyone wondering if they recognise them or not?

and name badges would be a good idea 

just thought... its gonna seem really sure asking everyone what their actual name it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> the people wandering around looking slightly suspicious and staring at everyone wondering if they recognise them or not?
> 
> and name badges would be a good idea
> 
> just thought... its gonna seem really sure asking everyone what their actual name it


haha yeah we will be able to spot the nervous faces from a mile off haha.... or perhaps we will be the only people who aren't wearing Manchester United shirts :lol:

it will be so weird, I am so just gonna call everyone by their usernames cos I won't remember their real ones :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> haha yeah we will be able to spot the nervous faces from a mile off haha.... or perhaps we will be the only people who aren't wearing Manchester United shirts :lol:
> 
> it will be so weird, I am so just gonna call everyone by their usernames cos I won't remember their real ones :lol:


ive just learnt that though metame isnt a word 'metamer' is

today i have also learnt that there are only 4 months without an r in them and the ones that DO have an 'r' in them follow on from each other september - april

how weirds that?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> ive just learnt that though metame isnt a word 'metamer' is
> 
> today i have also learnt that there are only 4 months without an r in them and the ones that DO have an 'r' in them follow on from each other september - april
> 
> how weirds that?


ooh what does metamer mean? My laptop doesn't recognise it, it's giving me a red squiggly line :lol:

that is very weird indeed, will you be wowing us all with random facts tomorrow :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> ooh what does metamer mean? My laptop doesn't recognise it, it's giving me a red squiggly line :lol:
> 
> that is very weird indeed, will you be wowing us all with random facts tomorrow :lol:


(metamer)

# (n.) Any one of several metameric forms of the same substance, or of different substances having the same composition; as, xylene has three metamers, viz., orthoxylene, metaxylene, and paraxylene.

and no i wont
im really boring 

re: flag - as its drying its going dull 

i dont think it'll work


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> (metamer)
> 
> # (n.) Any one of several metameric forms of the same substance, or of different substances having the same composition; as, xylene has three metamers, viz., orthoxylene, metaxylene, and paraxylene.
> 
> ...


aww no! I hope it does work!

Anyway, I am off to bed now! Will text you once i'm off the bus..... can't believe I am saying this but....

SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww no! I hope it does work!
> 
> Anyway, I am off to bed now! Will text you once i'm off the bus..... can't believe I am saying this but....
> 
> SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW :thumbup: :thumbup:


sleep well myjo!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm up and running a bath after going to bed at 2!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm up and running a bath after going to bed at 2!


did ot snow after all??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Was chucking it down with rain last night when took friend home bout half 1.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Vile heavy rain 

I'm just on here checking that nobody has cancelled :lol:

Metame - your flag sound great - cant wait to see it - wish I'd thought of something like that.

See you all LATER 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

morning all ,,, are we all ready :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Just running a bath, then off to preston, back again the out and about. May be tiny bit late.... but not by much!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am getting my 8ft run then gonna be getting redy and dropping my little un with the grandparents and then coming down. Just wondering if ther is much point in straightening my hair... *sighs as she looks out the window*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Just running a bath, then off to preston, back again the out and about. May be tiny bit late.... but not by much!


are u going piccadilly or weatherspoons?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I can see you're all going to get a traditional Manchester welcome. It's chucking it down, not snow, just lovely Manchester rain. 
See you all soon:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Well I can see you're all going to get a traditional Manchester welcome. It's chucking it down, not snow, just lovely Manchester rain.
> See you all soon:thumbup:





niki87 said:


> I am getting my bft run then gonna be getting redy and dropping my little un with the grandparents and then coming down. Just wondering if ther is much point in straightening my hair... *sighs as she looks out the window*


yep dont u just love the rain... but who cares lol

see u soon


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww I was slightly hopeful for a bit there.... it's only drizzling here! Thought we'd escaped the worst of the rain :lol:

well at least it aint snowing, I was dreading waking up to snow!

I am just getting ready now, gonna set off about 10am  still gotta do hair & make up, find camera, check camera has battries, put camera in bag, sort rest of bag out, check over the route again so I know I won't get lost  then get some brekkie, get out the house, go to the cash machine, get cash and get on the bus  :thumbup:

See you all very soon :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> awww I was slightly hopeful for a bit there.... it's only drizzling here! Thought we'd escaped the worst of the rain :lol:
> 
> well at least it aint snowing, I was dreading waking up to snow!
> 
> ...


:scared: There's gonna be pictures??? Oh I might not come then......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> :scared: There's gonna be pictures??? Oh I might not come then......


Would you like me to fetch a paper bag for you to wear on your head.... you can choose whether you want eye holes or not 

actually i'm a bit low on paper bags, might have to settle for a poo bag...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Would you like me to fetch a paper bag for you to wear on your head.... you can choose whether you want eye holes or not
> 
> actually i'm a bit low on paper bags, might have to settle for a poo bag...


Poo bag it is  Ooh would help with the rain too. Preferably clean though


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe how much I used to love it as a kid!! Now it's just a bunny freezing, hair destroying, train timetable wrecking pain in the a***!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

The flag hasn't worked


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> The flag hasn't worked


Oh no! What has happened to it?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

The paint and material didn agree with each other and the paint has dried almost invisible ....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> The flag hasn't worked


aww no 

it doesn't matter! I haven't made a name badge either so don't worry :lol:

Right I am going to set off soon..... metame or niki, will you please text me if it all gets cancelled :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Will do
I'm bringing it anyway it's not that bad when mi put the lights on


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww no
> 
> it doesn't matter! I haven't made a name badge either so don't worry :lol:
> 
> Right I am going to set off soon..... metame or niki, will you please text me if it all gets cancelled :lol:


Please do hun! Flaming run not turned up yet  Can't go up till it has cos I can't hear to door when I am up!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Please do hun! Flaming run not turned up yet  Can't go up till it has cos I can't hear to door when I am up!


That's rubbish! Hope it turns up soon


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> That's rubbish! Hope it turns up soon


Me to...gotta wash and dry and staighten my hair in order for me to turn up with snowy, wet and kinky hair :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Me to...gotta wash and dry and staighten my hair in order for me to turn up with snowy, wet and kinky hair :lol:


I don't sstraighgn mine and its all gone poof ag the minut...

I'm really nervous now...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> I don't sstraighgn mine and its all gone poof ag the minut...
> 
> I'm really nervous now...


Haha me too!! It's weird cos we all been speaking for a while now but actually meeting in person  ....lol!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I've doctored gha flag!

See you all soon!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Right I am just about to leave. I'm tired, and in bad mood 

Been and got a tele from preston, and been told my driving was crap all the way!

I'm gonna go to wetherspoons.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm on the train!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

We are here lol all nutters, the lot of them


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm the sane one!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Speak for yourself smudgey wudgey woo!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Speak for yourself smudgey wudgey woo!!!!


Me nooooooooooooo lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

aww, only just looked at this thread as I'm waay far away from Manchester but I decided to have a little nosey, hope everyone has a lovely day:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> We are here lol all nutters, the lot of them


Haha thats why theres 2 tables... the crazy table and the sensible table... i will let you decide which is which


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol Hope you all have a fantastic time, I have 2 lovely snotty sick gals so have had to bow out.. Have a drink or 3 for me and have a blast xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope someone is taking pictures


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes lots of pics i wanna see these hats :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopefully no photos!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

rona said:


> I hope someone is taking pictures


A small camera war broke out at one point, i blame metame lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Haha thats why theres 2 tables... the crazy table and the sensible table... i will let you decide which is which


well of course im going to say i was sat at the sensible one :lol: :lol: :lol:



XxZoexX said:


> Lol Hope you all have a fantastic time, I have 2 lovely snotty sick gals so have had to bow out.. Have a drink or 3 for me and have a blast xx


aww hope they feel better soon .. hopefully next time 
:thumbup:



Verbatim said:


> A small camera war broke out at one point, i blame metame lol


lol shes a nutcase that one ( lol a nice nut case before she red blobs me lol )


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope you have all had a great day.. i didn't get up till 2pm.. ::eek6:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hope you have all had a great day.. i didn't get up till 2pm.. ::eek6:


yea it was a good day , enjoyed it ... shame i couldnt of been there longer

you must of need it


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> aww hope they feel better soon .. hopefully next time
> :thumbup:


Oh theyll be fine, its me that'll need a shrink if they dont get better soon and sod off out :scared:
Doing my head in is an understatement :lol:

So glad you all had a fab time.. No if ands or buts im up for the next one :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh theyll be fine, its me that'll need a shrink if they dont get better soon and sod off out :scared:
> Doing my head in is an understatement :lol:
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So glad you all had a fab time.. No if ands or buts im up for the next one :thumbup:


yea fab time, yes u must come next time :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Haha thats why theres 2 tables... the crazy table and the sensible table... i will let you decide which is which


our table was the best table... or at least thats where most of the laughter was coming from 


Verbatim said:


> A small camera war broke out at one point, i blame metame lol


yeah well...


momentofmadness said:


> Hope you have all had a great day.. i didn't get up till 2pm.. ::eek6:


so you could have come!

can i just point out who the addicts were that you were still on pf while out with pf'ers... were we that boring?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got home  we defo have to do again!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

if we dont hear from verbatim we have to call the police... aparently theres a weirdo on the bus! :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I nearly didn't get in pub as bouncer thought I was 15 and I had to get metame to come get me!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I nearly didn't get in pub as bouncer thought I was 15 and I had to get metame to come get me!


im surprised he still let us back in!

*

and how do we think 'gemo's is spelt?

actually 'gemo' or 'goemo' ???*

(jetsmum you shall not live this down )


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Where are the photos 

glad you all had a good time :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

deb53 said:


> Where are the photos
> 
> glad you all had a good time :thumbup:


yeah weres the pics


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Where are the photos


We want photos!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

welll... the camera wars were between smudge, CAstbury verbatim and myself
i said that my camera is rubbish and that i didnt have the cord so afraid you'll have to bug other people for photos...


ETA - actually i have jetsmum and smudge on my ipod...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got back and fed dogs.

It was a pleasure to meet all of you - food was good, drinks were reaonable price and company was excellent :thumbup:

Really hope Verbatim is okay - has anyone heard from her?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope not heard from her, but I don't have her mobile number!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont believe how fast the time flew!

who would be up for it again?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> who would be up for it again?


The boring shy one would be


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> The boring shy one would be


i wouldnt say you were _shy_...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i wouldnt say you were _shy_...


Erm.... you said I was quiet :lol:

I'd say GEMO not GOEMO :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanna come Plsssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Erm.... you said I was quiet :lol:
> 
> I'd say GEMO not GOEMO :lol:


quiet doesnt equate to shy
and i refuse to be introducer next tim! 
whoever volunteered me for that 
but i was happy to be an 'honorary oldie' :thumbup
and ok, cheers...


XxZoexX said:


> I wanna come Plsssssssssssssssssssssssss


yes!

(i want to come too :crying


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh and by the way i dont think any of you were what i was expecting!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am fine thanks :thumbup: the KFC wierdo got off the bus fairly early thank god, the rest of the journey was fairly uneventful until I was about 10 mins from home...

a guy flags the bus down at the bus depot and says "wait a minute mate" and starts trying to drag something along the floor.... I thought it was a really heavy bag or an injured dog or something..... but no it was his drunk mate who couldn't even stand up by himself  the bus driver says "you'll have to try the next bus, i'm not letting him on in that state" so the bloke kicked off and started yelling at the bus driver saying "ALL THE OTHER BUSES SAID THAT" and was shouting all sorts of profanities at the poor bus driver :lol: who just shut the doors and drove off.... the non drunk bloke ran at the bus and kicked the side of it, but fell over and joined his mate on the floor :thumbup: brilliant!

But, I would like to thank everyone who turned up today and made it a brilliant day... and particularly thanks to metame for making it all happen in the first place (even though she doesn't like people being nice to her lol) :thumbup: :thumbup:

I can't wait to do it again, I am more than up for another meet :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I am fine thanks :thumbup: the KFC wierdo got off the bus fairly early thank god, the rest of the journey was fairly uneventful until I was about 10 mins from home...
> 
> a guy flags the bus down at the bus depot and says "wait a minute mate" and starts trying to drag something along the floor.... I thought it was a really heavy bag or an injured dog or something..... but no it was his drunk mate who couldn't even stand up by himself  the bus driver says "you'll have to try the next bus, i'm not letting him on in that state" so the bloke kicked off and started yelling at the bus driver saying "ALL THE OTHER BUSES SAID THAT" and was shouting all sorts of profanities at the poor bus driver :lol: who just shut the doors and drove off.... the non drunk bloke ran at the bus and kicked the side of it, but fell over and joined his mate on the floor :thumbup: brilliant!
> 
> ...


ok, who's free tomorrow?

:lol:

seriously you're all fab and glad you got home safely verbatim!
sound like you had an eventful journey!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, who's free tomorrow?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


meeeeeee I am! I am! Pick me! :lol:

Did you and CAstbury get home okay?

hehe yeah it was hilarious, everyone on the bus was laughing, I wanted to give him a big cheery wave but I doubt he'd have seen me from the floor :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> meeeeeee I am! I am! Pick me! :lol:
> 
> Did you and CAstbury get home okay?
> 
> hehe yeah it was hilarious, everyone on the bus was laughing, I wanted to give him a big cheery wave but I doubt he'd have seen me from the floor :lol:


lol!
and yeah we did ta
i was lucky, she dropped me off (big thanks CAstbury!)

and yeah i bet


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> oh and by the way i dont think any of you were what i was expecting!


I'm intigued to know what you were expecting!



Verbatim said:


> Did you and CAstbury get home okay?


Metame got dropped off as near to her house as she would let me (for fear of me not finding my way back to the M6!)

And I got home just after 7pm thanks

Was great to meet you all :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm intigued to know what you were expecting!


i really dont know :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm intigued to know what you were expecting!


Me too! I thought the same actually.... but I wasn't sure what to expect in the first place :lol:



CAstbury said:


> Metame got dropped off as near to her house as she would let me (for fear of me not finding my way back to the M6!)
> 
> And I got home just after 7pm thanks
> 
> Was great to meet you all :thumbup:


aww that's good then! You too!

Was it worth the journey? (and you're far away enough to be brutally honest :lol: :lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:scared: I forgot about this today :crying:

So not fair! 

Going to go sulk now!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: I forgot about this today :crying:
> 
> So not fair!
> 
> Going to go sulk now!


:lol:
you coulda come 

i was trying to convince paddyjulie to come 

i think if these are gonna be regular occurances the forum needs its own 'meet' section of general chat!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> :lol:
> you coulda come
> 
> i was trying to convince paddyjulie to come
> ...


That's a good idea, loads of forums have a 'meets' section... and I think it will encourage people to do more of them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> i dont believe how fast the time flew!
> 
> who would be up for it again?


Defs me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



metame said:


> oh and by the way i dont think any of you were what i was expecting!


Haha what were you expecting??

I have just got home and put little un to bed after a loooooooooooooong stay at my parents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Was it worth the journey? (and you're far away enough to be brutally honest :lol: :lol


Yes it was worth the journey :thumbup:

I dont get out much cos finances are a bit (well very) grim so I tend not to 'waste' money going out - but I really enjoyed today.

And although most of you were half my age - I thought you were all great :lol: None of you treated me like I was your grandma!  :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Defs me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Haha what were you expecting??
> 
> I have just got home and put little un to bed after a loooooooooooooong stay at my parents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you have to talk more next time :lol:



CAstbury said:


> Yes it was worth the journey :thumbup:
> 
> I dont get out much cos finances are a bit (well very) grim so I tend not to 'waste' money going out - but I really enjoyed today.
> 
> And although most of you were half my age - I thought you were all great :lol: None of you treated me like I was your grandma!  :lol:


and thats cause we're awesome 

(though there werre a couple of 'foot in mouth' moments )


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> (though there werre a couple of 'foot in mouth' moments )


A couple? I only noticed ONE! :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

metame said:


> :lol:
> you coulda come


I forgot :blushing:

Had a hell of a lot on my mind 

Will come next time and drag gill with me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> you have to talk more next time :lol:
> 
> Haha I talked plenty on other table but I got a little shy when I got to yours lol! Plus I was getting nervous about time. Plus I was interested in what people were saying!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha I talked plenty on other table but I got a little shy when I got to yours lol! Plus I was getting nervous about time. Plus I was interested in what people were saying!!


Did us oldies intimidate you?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I want to go to a meet


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Did us oldies intimidate you?


Not really but I already knew Argent!! I didn't really notice an age gap....was a really lovely (slightly crazy) group!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> A couple? I only noticed ONE! :lol: :lol:


who's foot in mouth moments are we noticing...?


srhdufe said:


> I forgot :blushing:
> 
> Had a hell of a lot on my mind
> 
> Will come next time and drag gill with me


yeah i know *hugs*
and good 

(though i probably wont make another )


niki87 said:


> Haha I talked plenty on other table but I got a little shy when I got to yours lol! Plus I was getting nervous about time. Plus I was interested in what people were saying!!


we'll believe you 


lifeizsweet said:


> I want to go to a meet


i'm gonna try and organise one 'down south' when i move :thumbup:

thing is all you 'southerners' seem more spread out than us lot?!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

metame said:


> (though i probably wont make another )


:scared: Why not????! :scared: :crying:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> who's foot in mouth moments are we noticing...?
> 
> i'm gonna try and organise one 'down south' when i move :thumbup:
> 
> thing is all you 'southerners' seem more spread out than us lot?!


I only noticed your foot in mouth moment - who else made one? :lol:

Can I come to the 'down south' meeting too? Being as i am in the middle? :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: Why not????! :scared: :crying:


Cos she is leaving the north and becoming a 'posh southerner'


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Can I come to the 'down south' meeting too? Being as i am in the middle? :lol:


Well that's just greedy :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Cos she is leaving the north and becoming a 'posh southerner'


:scared: :eek6: Sorry. But when you go i can no longer talk to you metame. Dont talk to southern riff raff  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Well that's just greedy :lol:


:lol: I havent been out for years - so I'm going to make up for lost time :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: :eek6: Sorry. But when you go i can no longer talk to you metame. Dont talk to southern riff raff  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Us southerners are not riff raff


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Us southerners are not riff raff


I beg to differ  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I beg to differ  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


just you wait till i am next up north missy!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: Why not????! :scared: :crying:


leaving


CAstbury said:


> I only noticed your foot in mouth moment - who else made one? :lol:
> 
> Can I come to the 'down south' meeting too? Being as i am in the middle? :lol:


well im glad you think i only had one!
was that the one with smudge?


Verbatim said:


> Well that's just greedy :lol:


you should come too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> None of you treated me like I was your grandma!  :lol:


I am the Grandma here!!!! Look!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/148106-scrap-my-last-thread-3.html#post2218553


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> just you wait till i am next up north missy!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> you should come too


I might do, depending on how far south it is! Would probably bring the OH or try and recruit another northern PFer though :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> well im glad you think i only had one!
> was that the one with smudge?


I only noticed one - were there more? 

:lol: Yes it was the smudge one - have you confessed yet?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I might do, depending on how far south it is! Would probably bring the OH or try and recruit another northern PFer though :lol:


CAstbury wants to come too 


CAstbury said:


> I only noticed one - were there more?
> 
> :lol: Yes it was the smudge one - have you confessed yet?


oh! yes 

i was on about the 'age' one :lol:
are you on about the other?
(see, thats two already!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> But, I would like to thank everyone who turned up today and made it a brilliant day... and particularly thanks to metame for making it all happen in the first place (even though she doesn't like people being nice to her lol) :thumbup: :thumbup:


guys, the best thanks would be to see more pf meets happening now


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i was on about the 'age' one :lol:
> are you on about the other?
> (see, thats two already!)


:lol: I'd forgotten the age one :lol:

But you didnt FIM with anyone else (or did you?)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: I'd forgotten the age one :lol:
> 
> But you didnt FIM with anyone else (or did you?)


i really cant remember now :lol:

probably but you all just missed it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> i really cant remember now :lol:
> 
> probably but you all just missed it


Have we forgotten Metame's geographical mishap already :lol: :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I was laughing too much to notice if you did anymore :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Have we forgotten Metame's geographical mishap already :lol: :lol:


ffs 
should i have my own 'mishap' thread? 
you missed two while you were wit the other table 

i forgot about that ...



CAstbury said:


> I was laughing too much to notice if you did anymore :lol:


haha... yeah at me :/

Please will you all go and say how much of a brilliant idea you think this is?!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/148616-meets-section.html#post2218625


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry about not coming today and not letting you know I wasnt going to be able to, I've been poorly the last couple of weeks 

Hope you all had a wonderful time and I will definately come to any in the future


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Have we forgotten Metame's geographical mishap already :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: OMG! I HAD! See I'm senile - told you I was old :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Sorry about not coming today and not letting you know I wasnt going to be able to, I've been poorly the last couple of weeks
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful time and I will definately come to any in the future


Don't worry about it  we did miss you though! You will be most very welcome to any future ones though 



CAstbury said:


> :lol: :lol: OMG! I HAD! See I'm senile - told you I was old :lol:


:lol: :lol: it happens to us all :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Have we forgotten Metame's geographical mishap already :lol: :lol:


Lol ok what happened. Glad you had a nice time my cousin was keeping me on my toes.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> Sorry about not coming today and not letting you know I wasnt going to be able to, I've been poorly the last couple of weeks
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful time and I will definately come to any in the future


hope you feel better soon!
-x-


CAstbury said:


> :lol: :lol: OMG! I HAD! See I'm senile - told you I was old :lol:


YOU'RE senile?
what am i when i...
1. made the mishap in the first place
2. forgot and then promptly repeated the same thing _again_
and
3. forgot i said that until verbatim put it on here?!

:lol::blushing:

i think you should just have an embarrass meta thread and get it over and done with


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> YOU'RE senile?
> what am i when i...
> 1. made the mishap in the first place
> 2. forgot and then promptly repeated the same thing _again_
> ...


You are YOU - and we wouldnt have you any other way :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> You are YOU - and we wouldnt have you any other way :thumbup:


aw shucks :blushing:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> aw shucks :blushing:


Was my comment a bit too 'pink and fluffy' for you?:lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Was my comment a bit too 'pink and fluffy' for you?:lol: :lol:


not quite
wouldnt have been as refrained if it had been :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Btw - forgot to thank you for the loan of the hat Metame - so

THANK YOU


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

it was nothing - it suited you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Btw - forgot to thank you for the loan of the hat Metame - so
> 
> THANK YOU


Oh it was a loan.....so there was only one freak really!!!! 

JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm glad you were wearing the hats, otherwise I wouldn't have found you all.:thumbup:
Thanks everyone for a great day, we must do it again soon. I haven't had such a good laugh for a long time.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh it was a loan.....so there was only one freak really!!!!
> 
> JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:glare: rrr:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

metame said:


> :glare: rrr:


 Joke...loved the one you were wearing especially!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Joke...loved the one you were wearing especially!!!


yeah rit, thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I only noticed one - were there more?
> 
> :lol: Yes it was the smudge one - have you confessed yet?





CAstbury said:


> :lol: I'd forgotten the age one :lol:
> 
> But you didnt FIM with anyone else (or did you?)


that had me in stitches .... am i that old :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> that had me in stitches .... am i that old :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i didnt SAY that :001_tt2:

and you mmissed my geograhy mishap :blushing:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i didnt SAY that :001_tt2:
> 
> and you mmissed my geograhy mishap :blushing:


it was something along them lines lol

can u get any worse lmao


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> it was something along them lines lol
> 
> can u get any worse lmao


i never got to 'old'

i think it ACTUALLY went...

'are you really that ol...'
*everybody bursts out laughing*
'i was gonna say 'age' i mean 'age'!!!'

and yes...did you know it only costs 50 rupees to get into the Eiffel Tower?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I forgot about that one:lol: See, coz you were with us oldies you had a senior moment too


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a top day.. And you sound like a bunch of Nutters.. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I forgot about that one:lol: See, coz you were with us oldies you had a senior moment too


you forgot about which one?

and i think i need to chenge the spelling of gemo it looks like gem-o
gosh its as ambiguous as 'metame' :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Sounds like you all had a top day.. And you sound like a bunch of Nutters.. :lol:


you shoulda come!
and so should bird have also


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Sounds like you all had a top day.. And you sound like a bunch of Nutters.. :lol:


We are, but we're nice nutters:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL Metame.. I got up a bit dazed and confused.. :lol: had way more sleep than Im used to on a sat.. and was only got up cause my kids were being dropped off..


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metame said:


> you forgot about which one?
> 
> and i think i need to chenge the spelling of gemo it looks like gem-o
> gosh its as ambiguous as 'metame' :lol:


Forgot about the Eiffel tower being in India:lol:
How about g-mo:lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Have to say that there was never a dull moment around with Metame - she was so funny (though probably didnt realise she was!)

Havent laughed so much in a long time - it was worth every penny/minute.

And there was me thinking of not going! 

So glad I did - met some fab people :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

It sounds like a gas...(laughing variety)! So pleased you had a good time. Was thinking of you all xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Forgot about the Eiffel tower being in India:lol:
> How about g-mo:lol:


i like the spelling 'gemo' though

BUT it's your word so how would you spell it?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahh lol only got up 30 mins ago!!! :thumbup: Was brilliant meeting everyone and having a good chat (sorry if I dominated the conversation, I do go on a bit about my ratties  ) 

Tangled was awesome btw, left us all with lovely fuzzy feelings  even the guys enjoyed it!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Argent said:


> Ahh lol only got up 30 mins ago!!! :thumbup: Was brilliant meeting everyone and having a good chat (sorry if I dominated the conversation, I do go on a bit about my ratties  )
> 
> Tangled was awesome btw, left us all with lovely fuzzy feelings  even the guys enjoyed it!


glad you enjoyed tangled! 

wish we could have spoken a bit more!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a great time :thumbup:
I'm really impressed you managed to get so many of you together


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i just love the fact that this thread is still going and everyone is still talking to each other! :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i just love the fact that this thread is still going and everyone is still talking to each other! :thumbup:


:lol: why wouldn't we be speaking?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: why wouldn't we be speaking?


i dont know


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metame said:


> i like the spelling 'gemo' though
> 
> BUT it's your word so how would you spell it?


Gemo looks nicer, but it looks likes somebody's spelt the word gems wrong. G-mo looks as it sounds.:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Gemo looks nicer, but it looks likes somebody's spelt the word gems wrong. G-mo looks as it sounds.:lol:


i said call her gizmo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Gemo looks nicer, but it looks likes somebody's spelt the word gems wrong. G-mo looks as it sounds.:lol:


or geemo or goemo...


smudge2009 said:


> i said call her gizmo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i am not little and hairy and cute with big ears!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> or geemo or goemo...
> 
> i am not little and hairy and cute with big ears!


Geemo :thumbup:

Do you turn into an evil thing when you get wet? OMG! Maybe that is why you like rain!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Geemo :thumbup:
> 
> Do you turn into an evil thing when you get wet? OMG! Maybe that is why you like rain!


:lol::lol::lol:
no 

but i was never small cute and hairy :/


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Geemo :thumbup:


bet people will shill see it as gee mo, gee pronounced ghee not jee...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Good it wasn't the meet today as car been battered by thieves!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Good it wasn't the meet today as car been battered by thieves!


i saw, thats rough


----------

